# If Quack says a puppy can pull a freight train...Dribeler #102



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 6, 2014)

Well...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 6, 2014)

Last post , lock her down.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

Music!!!  
And smiley face...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Last post , lock her down.



 Idjit



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Music!!!
> And smiley face...



Can't post music from work..

Come to think of it they got lots of sites "blocked".


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

Rumor has it The Biebs wrote a song for strang and a couple of his buddies..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Idjit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which ones?


----------



## jesnic (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey mud racing, where do you run in S GA? Mud pit over by Fort Stewart?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

jesnic said:


> Hey mud racing, where do you run in S GA? Mud pit over by Fort Stewart?



   mud dont RUN anywhere


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> which ones?



The "educational" ones.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone ever notice that little bit of smoke that comes out of a bottle of beer when you open it?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud dont RUN anywhere







Nicodemus said:


>







blood on the ground said:


> Anyone ever notice that little bit of smoke that comes out of a bottle of beer when you open it?



That's when it's just rite.


----------



## jesnic (Jan 6, 2014)

I take it MUD has more shocks on one side than the other? JK


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud dont RUN anywhere


oh snap!


Workin2Hunt said:


> The "educational" ones.


MmmmHHhhmmmm, right........ gotcha.......... 


Nicodemus said:


>


 good choice, brother Nic!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> oh snap!
> 
> MmmmHHhhmmmm, right........ gotcha..........
> 
> good choice, brother Nic!





I have good taste in music, whisky, knives, rifles, and Ladies.


----------



## jesnic (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok, alright, I get it. "Don't poke the bear"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

strang, after a quick google search I found a song the biebs wrote for you and mattec

Man you don't know how I feel (how I really feel)
Since weve been away, fron the pond
Any chance that you could take my call (take my call), If I dialed you today.
Man,  we really need to talk. Iv seen 15 Mallards in the pond.
I've been thinking 'bout them all day long, hoping you pick up your phone

And you know that I don't wanna lose our spot, lose our spot.
Oh, I got a secret place that we can go
'Cause I really wanna use me duck commander call 
Man it sounds go good I bet we shoot em all
Just meet me later all alone

Don't tell anyone where we go
Cause others will want to know, want to know 
I got my shot gun cleaned and ready to go.
Shell belts full, and my wadders are dry.

Man I  see em  coming in here (coming in here)
Landing in light rain(light rain)
Any chance that you could take your boat (yeah, yeah, yeah)
Afer last weekend mine wont float (eh, eh, eh)

If we it's cool.  I know useless billy has a few.
Man,  we really need to talk. Iv seen 15 Mallards in the pond.
I've been thinking 'bout them all day long, hoping you pick up your phone

i dont wanna lose my huntin parnter.  Hes got a great duck necklace. 

Oh, I got a secret place that we can go
'Cause I really wanna use me duck commander call 
But we have to go alone go alone
When the duck come in.  we wont shoot em till they're low, till they're low

Don't tell anyone where we go
Cause others will want to know, want to know 
I got my  Black Clouds ready fo sho.
I bet the ducks will coming to and fro.


So what I'm really trying to say is, and what I hope you understand
Is despite of all the imperfections in our decoy layout we're gonna wax em man.
I know it hasn't been easy for us to talk with everyone being around
But, this is personal, this is, for me and you
And I want you to know that I still love you
I know the seasons may change
But sometimes duck fly in sunshine and rain
But I'm under this umbrella and I'm calling your name
Cause the ducks are dropping in right above your head
Its ok, I still believe in you
I still believe in our skills
I still believe in this spot
I hope you believe in it too
They way I believe it all.

You don't see, cause what you don't see, is 5  big wood ducks just landed behind you.
And if I had your gun in my hands Id bushwack a few
I wanna know if you feeling, the way that I'm feelin'
I wanna know if you feeling, the way that I, the way that I...

I told you to be carefull.  But you shot and sunk 4 of my decoys. 

You peppered my dog. And I had to run from the cops.   We're never going duck hunting again

Next time, I'm taking quack and martin!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I have good taste in music, whisky, knives, rifles, and Ladies.


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> strang, after a quick google search I found a song the biebs wrote for you and mattec
> 
> Man you don't know how I feel (how I really feel)
> Since weve been away, fron the pond
> ...



Man, that was awesome. I'm all teary eyed now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 6, 2014)

jesnic said:


> Hey mud racing, where do you run in S GA? Mud pit over by Fort Stewart?


Never heard of that one, Elko it the only one of late, hadnt run it but twice this year , been busy, i hope to change that some this year.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud dont RUN anywhere






havin_fun_huntin said:


> strang, after a quick google search I found a song the biebs wrote for you and mattec
> 
> Man you don't know how I feel (how I really feel)
> Since weve been away, fron the pond
> ...



Thats too much to read.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Never heard of that one, Elko it the only one of late, hadnt run it but twice this year , been busy, i hope to change that some this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 READ IT..

There is a secret link to a free porkchop dinner in there some where.   try to find it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> strang, after a quick google search I found a song the biebs wrote for you and mattec
> 
> Man you don't know how I feel (how I really feel)
> Since weve been away, fron the pond
> ...



Youve had too much time today


----------



## jesnic (Jan 6, 2014)

That's the one down in Perry or Hawkinsville?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 6, 2014)

jesnic said:


> That's the one down in Perry or Hawkinsville?



Thats it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

Fire going in the fireplace. Fist time I've been warm all day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fire going in the fireplace. Fist time I've been warm all day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


>






I don't play well with others, nor fight fair !!


Good one Nic !!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fire going in the fireplace. Fist time I've been warm all day.


 I want a fire place!!!!!!!!!

MUD, you 'bout ready?!??!  I got Makers Mark for the ride home today!
Bye ya'll!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Youve had too much time today



YEah my customers dont like being cold.  You would swear it was raining when it gets chilly outside.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> strang, after a quick google search I found a song the biebs wrote for you and mattec
> 
> Man you don't know how I feel (how I really feel)
> Since weve been away, fron the pond
> ...


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Never heard of that one, Elko it the only one of late, hadnt run it but twice this year , been busy, i hope to change that some this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got thrown out of that place when I was 18, the friends I went with said they let teenagers drink their. So I just walk around with a bud light in my hand until the cop on a golf cart spotlighted me. He told me to leave and said the only reason I wasn'tgoing to jail is because he felt bad for my parents to have to drive all the way down from McDonough to bail me out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fire going in the fireplace. Fist time I've been warm all day.



Woman! Lol!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> I got thrown out of that place when I was 18, the friends I went with said they let teenagers drink their. So I just walk around with a bud light in my hand until the cop on a golf cart spotlighted me. He told me to leave and said the only reason I wasn'tgoing to jail is because he felt bad for my parents to have to drive all the way down from McDonough to bail me out.



its an unspoken rule, if you go to Elko you have to drink.  Its also a rule if you go more then twice you have to get in a fight.  That cop was just in a bad mood that night.  Iv seem MANY MANY MANY teens stumbling drunk at that place.


----------



## jesnic (Jan 6, 2014)

I got rid of my mud truck. Well it just stays down at the hunting property now. I got my new wheels, RZR. Waiting for it to warm up a bit and take it over to Chocolocco or Wind Rock.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I want a fire place!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MUD, you 'bout ready?!??!  I got Makers Mark for the ride home today!
> Bye ya'll!


Lets go , later y'all.



mattech said:


> I got thrown out of that place when I was 18, the friends I went with said they let teenagers drink their. So I just walk around with a bud light in my hand until the cop on a golf cart spotlighted me. He told me to leave and said the only reason I wasn'tgoing to jail is because he felt bad for my parents to have to drive all the way down from McDonough to bail me out.


They have cracked down on that hard. Plenty of po po there now.


jesnic said:


> I got rid of my mud truck. Well it just stays down at the hunting property now. I got my new wheels, RZR. Waiting for it to warm up a bit and take it over to Chocolocco or Wind Rock.



 


I'm out ya'll.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

Someone take note of that.  Mud left AFTER 5


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

Everyone be safe and stay warm.  Im out.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fire going in the fireplace. Fist time I've been warm all day.



Mines been going since 1pm!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2014)

All right folks.....
Let me tell you what the fickle fanger of fate dealt me this afternoon:
 I was directed to "go to the end of the treeline across from the big oak, walk thru the woods following the old skitter lane, and you'll come out to an unplanted field next to the property line. The tower stand is on the right about a 150 yards." This is where things went bad. Walked thru water across the woods, couldnt barely make out the road, got to the field, sage and briers over my head, and stand a whole lot further than stated. Keep in mind i've just walked a half mile with 50 pounds of corn, camo netting, a stapler, and a gun.
 I finally got around to the stand that no one has sat in for two years. I climbed up and opened the door to the most awful stench i think i've ever smelled. There was fur, mice, rabbit, and bird bones, all in three inches deep owl poo. This stuff was everywhere. All over the chair, the floor, and the walls. I'm gagging and have absolutely nothing with me to clean it out or sit on. 
I walked the half mile back to the truck and came home to ponder how bad i want to shoot a deer out of this stand.


----------



## rydert (Jan 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> All right folks.....
> Let me tell you what the fickle fanger of fate dealt me this afternoon:
> I was directed to "go to the end of the treeline across from the big oak, walk thru the woods following the old skitter lane, and you'll come out to an unplanted field next to the property line. The tower stand is on the right about a 150 yards." This is where things went bad. Walked thru water across the woods, couldnt barely make out the road, got to the field, sage and briers over my head, and stand a whole lot further than stated. Keep in mind i've just walked a half mile with 50 pounds of corn, camo netting, a stapler, and a gun.
> I finally got around to the stand that no one has sat in for two years. I climbed up and opened the door to the most awful stench i think i've ever smelled. There was fur, mice, rabbit, and bird bones, all in three inches deep owl poo. This stuff was everywhere. All over the chair, the floor, and the walls. I'm gagging and have absolutely nothing with me to clean it out or sit on.
> I walked the half mile back to the truck and came home to ponder how bad i want to shoot a deer out of this stand.


I could have been worse I guess.....the owl could have been in there waiting on you......


----------



## elfiii (Jan 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I walked the half mile back to the truck and came home to ponder how bad i want to shoot a deer out of this stand.



Apparently it was too daunting a task.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> I could have been worse I guess.....the owl could have been in there waiting on you......


It wouldnt be the first time i've had to defend my territory.


elfiii said:


> Apparently it was too daunting a task.


For now. I'm still thinking.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2014)

Barn owls love to nest in tower stands....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Barn owls love to nest in tower stands....



Nothing but plastic chairs covered in the owl stuff. No nesting materials in there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Nothing but plastic chairs covered in the owl stuff. No nesting materials in there.





Yea, they don`t build a nest, so to speak. Just lay 2 to 4 eggs, and let "everything" accumulate around em. Ends up bein` a big mess and the little ones are so ugly you gotta shut one eye just to look at em.

Buzzards are just as bad, if not worse.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> All right folks.....
> Let me tell you what the fickle fanger of fate dealt me this afternoon:
> I was directed to "go to the end of the treeline across from the big oak, walk thru the woods following the old skitter lane, and you'll come out to an unplanted field next to the property line. The tower stand is on the right about a 150 yards." This is where things went bad. Walked thru water across the woods, couldnt barely make out the road, got to the field, sage and briers over my head, and stand a whole lot further than stated. Keep in mind i've just walked a half mile with 50 pounds of corn, camo netting, a stapler, and a gun.
> I finally got around to the stand that no one has sat in for two years. I climbed up and opened the door to the most awful stench i think i've ever smelled. There was fur, mice, rabbit, and bird bones, all in three inches deep owl poo. This stuff was everywhere. All over the chair, the floor, and the walls. I'm gagging and have absolutely nothing with me to clean it out or sit on.
> I walked the half mile back to the truck and came home to ponder how bad i want to shoot a deer out of this stand.



Told ya'll this weren't gonna be good. 

Hey, if'n you go outside you can act like you're smokin wiffout even lighting up. 8 degrees and droppin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I want a fire place!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MUD, you 'bout ready?!??!  I got Makers Mark for the ride home today!
> Bye ya'll!



Here ya go Sista!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> All right folks.....
> Let me tell you what the fickle fanger of fate dealt me this afternoon:
> I was directed to "go to the end of the treeline across from the big oak, walk thru the woods following the old skitter lane, and you'll come out to an unplanted field next to the property line. The tower stand is on the right about a 150 yards." This is where things went bad. Walked thru water across the woods, couldnt barely make out the road, got to the field, sage and briers over my head, and stand a whole lot further than stated. Keep in mind i've just walked a half mile with 50 pounds of corn, camo netting, a stapler, and a gun.
> I finally got around to the stand that no one has sat in for two years. I climbed up and opened the door to the most awful stench i think i've ever smelled. There was fur, mice, rabbit, and bird bones, all in three inches deep owl poo. This stuff was everywhere. All over the chair, the floor, and the walls. I'm gagging and have absolutely nothing with me to clean it out or sit on.
> I walked the half mile back to the truck and came home to ponder how bad i want to shoot a deer out of this stand.





Pookie , it's "skidda," that's where you went wrong...



Wife ain't feeling well, I am, got some aged hickory burning  in the stove !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Tell Miz dawn we still thinking bout her.
I got the ol Battle axe in Denver for a week so its a good time for chili wif cheese and jalapeeeno's.


----------



## rydert (Jan 6, 2014)

Hope Ms. Dawn feels betta.........

And off topic a little

WAR EAGLE!!......


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie , it's "skidda," that's where you went wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> Wife ain't feeling well, I am, got some aged hickory burning  in the stove !!!



Prayers sent quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2014)

She's gonna be alright, just hurts from her toes to her nose, she keeps this up, I'm gonna give her sumpin to holla about !!! 

Still, and always, appreciate the thoughts and prayers friends !!! 


Nic's bedded down at Chehaw, drankin likker and mebbe smokin da peace pipe ???


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 6, 2014)

After readin the owl adventure to the wife she said back when she taught HS. science it would have been great to have Nic come in and give a nature talk to some of her city kids.
Have Bama lead a field trip and Nic explain what they come across.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2014)

Baby it's cold outside.

Take two cups this morning.  One to warm the insides and one to dip the toes in just don't forget which is which.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2014)

Morning children, 7 degrees per the GMC this morning.... I like it!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Morning y'all, a lil nipply outside.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

Morning all.

Mud how cold did you get once you got home last night?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Mud how cold did you get once you got home last night?



I was good. Done some last minute freeze prep, Ate a big bowl of chili and watched some street racing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I was good. Done some last minute freeze prep, Ate a big bowl of chili and watched some street racing.



Had to wrap some last night when I got home.  Froze my hiney off!!  Bet I dont wait till the last minute to do something like this again

You was street racin the mud truck?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 7, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Had to wrap some last night when I got home.  Froze my hiney off!!  Bet I dont wait till the last minute to do something like this again
> 
> You was street racin the mud truck?



No, watched it on Discovery channell. We did run one of the mud trucks at the Dragstrip in Cecil one time...Ole Pumpkin Eater wasnt to shabby. Bolted some of those 39.5 baha Mickey Thompsons and outran some people talkin smack in a Ford two wheel drive. Pops got a Plymouth we gonna take to the drags and test and tune it just to play around, its got a strong motor in it. Ought to be fun


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy



Morning


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 7, 2014)

*Bubble Bath*

Good Morning..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No, watched it on Discovery channell. We did run one of the mud trucks at the Dragstrip in Cecil one time...Ole Pumpkin Eater wasnt to shabby. Bolted some of those 39.5 baha Mickey Thompsons and outran some people talkin smack in a Ford two wheel drive. Pops got a Plymouth we gonna take to the drags and test and tune it just to play around, its got a strong motor in it. Ought to be fun



  Love some drag racin!  Them old plymouths was strong from the factory.  Playing the odds here, Im willing to bet its isnt stock anymore.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

Dear Lord!!! Someone bann migmack PLEASE!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Love some drag racin!  Them old plymouths was strong from the factory.  Playing the odds here, Im willing to bet its isnt stock anymore.



Oh no, 360, magnum heads, comp cam, 950hp holley , 4000stall, it'll talk to ya.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here ya go Sista!


 feels sooooooo good!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Baby it's cold outside.
> 
> Take two cups this morning.  One to warm the insides and one to dip the toes in just don't forget which is which.


ok, 2 cups coffee down, now on to some capa, cachi........... the fancy coffee!


blood on the ground said:


> Morning children, 7 degrees per the GMC this morning.... I like it!!!


truck registered 18 at the house, it was on 16 when I got to work......... bbbrrrrr!!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all, a lil nipply outside.


yeah, the horses were so glad to see me when I broke the ice in the troughs and got totally excited when I pitched them some hay!  Say a prayer, all three dogs are in the house.......... Doobie is in his kennel, but I know he can move that thing around!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Mud how cold did you get once you got home last night?


Mernin, Leroy!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy


Hey Bobby!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Love some drag racin!  Them old plymouths was strong from the factory.  Playing the odds here, Im willing to bet its isnt stock anymore.





Keebs said:


> feels sooooooo good!
> 
> ok, 2 cups coffee down, now on to some capa, cachi........... the fancy coffee!
> 
> ...



you get my pic last night.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dear Lord!!! Someone bann migmack PLEASE!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dear Lord!!! Someone bann migmack PLEASE!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 7, 2014)

stuck my tongue to a frozen flash light an got burned by a radiator cap ijit move so far today, gonna be a good day tater


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2014)

Baked tater with BBQ and halupeenyas!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> you get my pic last night.



Was I supposed to get a picture too?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> you get my pic last night.


nope...........  left ya a message in the winter weather thread..........


Hankus said:


> stuck my tongue to a frozen flash light an got burned by a radiator cap ijit move so far today, gonna be a good day tater


good lord, son!


blood on the ground said:


> Baked tater with BBQ and halupeenyas!


lead stomach..................


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, I got home from Texas last night and tried to catch up on reading various happenings and posts here.

I read the following statement that was made by NIC about Quack.

"If Quack says a puppy can pull a 40 car  freight train, hook up the traces and keep the reins tight."

My sides are still hurting from laughing so hard.  Of course, I read that original statement BEFORE seeing this new driveler thread.  After such a good laugh, my first thought was that statement has "Signature Line Material" written all over it.  

I agree with NIC, and if Quack told me that he killed an elephant with a slingshot, I would be inclined to believe him.  Apparently, the person in the "hunting thread" doesn't know Quack as well as some of the rest of us do.

It was plenty cold in Texas BUT this dang COLD stuff followed me back to Georgia and it seems to be 10 times worse.  As I walked through various jet-way ramps while boarding and de-planing yesterday, I thought that I had taken up the smoking habit as the vapor swirling all around my head made it look like I was smoking 3 White Owl Cigars at one time every time that I exhaled a breath.  Unfortunately experienced several wild "Come to Jesus" types of turbulence yesterday as well.  

It is good to be back here amongst friends and I see that "most" of you BUT not all of you did survive being current members here during the past two weeks.

Carry on and pass the coffee, please.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope...........  left ya a message in the winter weather thread..........
> 
> good lord, son!
> 
> lead stomach..................



Something like that! I love hot peppers in the morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Baked tater with BBQ and halupeenyas!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Was I supposed to get a picture too?


uhmmm ....................no.


Keebs said:


> nope...........  left ya a message in the winter weather thread..........
> 
> good lord, son!
> 
> lead stomach..................



Really.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Keebs just told me the forum wont come up,,, Bwahahahahahahaaha , she's been banded. Wander if she will come back as Keebs02 and anybody know???  But if any body wants to talk about her, heres your chance cause she's out of the picture.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs just told me the forum wont come up,,, Bwahahahahahahaaha , she's been banded. Wander if she will come back as Keebs02 and anybody know???  But if any body wants to talk about her, heres your chance cause she's out of the picture.



 bet non of the mods are brave/crazy enough to ban her for real


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> uhmmm ....................no.



Hey, you quoted me with nothing under it.  I didnt know..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet non of the mods are brave/crazy enough to ban her for real



Nope, she's out. No one want to chime in on Keebs annoying ways?????? I'll start.. i hate the way when she washes my truck she gets in a hurry and misses spots


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey, you quoted me with nothing under it.  I didnt know..



I had quoted the same thing earlier I dont know why it did that,, i sent her some pics of my dogs sleeping,  you know girly stuff ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning Mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

The heat here in the office is set on 72. The temp here in the office is 62.

I'm going back home to my comfy house.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I had quoted the same thing earlier I dont know why it did that,, i sent her some pics of my dogs sleeping,  you know girly stuff ...



You mean like this?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah, close.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2014)

Hankus said:


> stuck my tongue to a frozen flash light an got burned by a radiator cap ijit move so far today, gonna be a good day tater









mudracing101 said:


> Keebs just told me the forum wont come up,,, Bwahahahahahahaaha , she's been banded. Wander if she will come back as Keebs02 and anybody know???  But if any body wants to talk about her, heres your chance cause she's out of the picture.






She is going to get you.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



morning Ms. Hawtnet,  afraid there is going to be a mess for someone to clean up shortly.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

or this?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> She is going to get you.
> 
> 
> 
> morning Ms. Hawtnet,  afraid there is going to be a mess for someone to clean up shortly.



I aint scared of her, she cant get on right now, and i got her busy cleaning the floors.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

Howdy Mrs H




mudracing101 said:


> I aint scared of her, she cant get on right now, and i got her busy cleaning the floors.



 for a speedy recovery after she reads this


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm gonna text her and tell her Hfh said she needs a new motor on her broom....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

Heat not working here at work. Might send me home. 

But still


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh yeah and her jelly sucks....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh yeah and her jelly sucks....



No No:


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2014)

My coworker needs to invest in some personal hygiene tools aka a tooth brush!!! From 10ft away it smelled like he had a little man in his mouth with poo on his shoes!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

And when we ride home together she always wants to be the one that shoots.... she's a gun hog.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

And she's always late for everything.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Is Strang or Nitram here yet??


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2014)

mud is just keepin' it real today


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And she's always late for everything.



Late, late, late....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud is just keepin' it real today



Scooter, you seen Keebs?? She done been Banded.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna text her and tell her Hfh said she needs a new motor on her broom....





mudracing101 said:


> Oh yeah and her jelly sucks....










mrs. hornet22 said:


> No No:


Get him Mrs H!!  I think he got frostbite of da brain


mudracing101 said:


> And when we ride home together she always wants to be the one that shoots.... she's a gun hog.....


Ladies first right?


blood on the ground said:


> My coworker needs to invest in some personal hygiene tools aka a tooth brush!!! From 10ft away it smelled like he had a little man in his mouth with poo on his shoes!!!!


Stank booty breath and a big mouth... Sorry to hear that BOG


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Late, late, late....



Just HAD to quote me didn'tcha.
I was hopin she wouldn't see that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And she's always late for everything.



On Sat's she wont even get out of bed till noon....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> On Sat's she wont even get out of bed till noon....



Poor horses.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Scooter, you seen Keebs?? She done been Banded.



Good; she was nothing but trouble.  And Mrs.Hawtnet22 say she's always late; so obviously she only cares about herself not others


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor horses.



She was even late for Keebs fest , remember


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Good; she was nothing but trouble.  And Mrs.Hawtnet22 say she's always late; so obviously she only cares about herself not others



She almost got the driveler shut down.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She was even late for Keebs fest , remember



X2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She was even late for Keebs fest , remember



 sorry keebs, cant have your back on this...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Gonna be quiet around here with out Keebs.... no more "nag,nag,nag,,,,,nagggggg"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

Anyone get the feeling mud feels safe case keebs dont know where he lives?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

I won the bottle opener in the HF.

GO ME!


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Scooter, you seen Keebs?? She done been Banded.



Keebs done been banded..........what did she do?.....toot in public?.................No No:
















oh, goot morning...


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I won the bottle opener in the HF.
> 
> GO ME!




congrats Mrs. Hawnet!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I won the bottle opener in the HF.
> 
> GO ME!



High Fence?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I won the bottle opener in the HF.
> 
> GO ME!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> High Fence?



Hobby Forum, silly.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone get the feeling mud feels safe case keebs dont know where he lives?


No she dont know , cause i've been to her house 117 and 1/2 times , she's never been to mine..


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I won the bottle opener in the HF.
> 
> GO ME!


 Yay....



rydert said:


> Keebs done been banded..........what did she do?.....toot in public?.................No No:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tootin and other things...


----------



## T.P. (Jan 7, 2014)

Frozen trout for sale.







A buddy said something about my tank freezing yesterday, I told him no way water moving through a 1200gph pump would freeze.


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2014)

sorry about the trout T.P...........but thats a cool pic......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Frozen trout for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much for a mess??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Frozen trout for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I woulda thought the same thing.


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2014)

does anybody know if Quack picked up his award for the "stupidest comment" award?............


----------



## Crickett (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I won the bottle opener in the HF.
> 
> GO ME!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Is Strang or Nitram here yet??







mudracing101 said:


> No she dont know , cause i've been to her house 117 and 1/2 times , she's never been to mine..



So you are still there?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> does anybody know if Quack picked up his award for the "stupidest comment" award?............



He just tossed it into his collection..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> So you are still there?



No , i didnt actually stop that time, i just drove by and threw beer cans in her driveway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

They sending me home. Said the heat aint working.
And I've been sitting here for 3 hours.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> sorry about the trout T.P...........but thats a cool pic......



HeHeHe... They actually still alive and lovin it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No she dont know , cause i've been to her house 117 and 1/2 times , she's never been to mine..
> .



Shes been to my house.  Does that make me specialererer than you?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They sending me home. Said the heat aint working.
> And I've been sitting here for 3 hours.



 that arent aint not fair fare


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> does anybody know if Quack picked up his award for the "stupidest comment" award?............



What did he say this time?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They sending me home. Said the heat aint working.
> And I've been sitting here for 3 hours.


Your lucky day, you won the openers and get to go home early



T.P. said:


> HeHeHe... They actually still alive and lovin it.


You sellin fresh or frozen trout i'm confused...


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shes been to my house.  Does that make me specialererer than you?



Yep, i guess so..


----------



## T.P. (Jan 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What did he say this time?



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8392105&postcount=6


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shes been to my house.  Does that make me specialererer than you?





mudracing101 said:


> Your lucky day, you won the openers and get to go home early
> 
> 
> You sellin fresh or frozen trout i'm confused...
> ...


Wait not really, you werent there


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What did he say this time?



Turns out what he said wasn't that stupid.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You sellin fresh or frozen trout i'm confused...



How bout reeeaallllll cold trout. Kinda between fresh and frozen.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What did he say this time?



It were epically classical


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

T.P. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8392105&postcount=6



That quack and Keebs are trouble makers, i bet they kin, like big and little Enus Burdette.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait not really, you werent there



  I think shes skeered to meet me.  
I even offered to let her fish In the pond and errything


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Turns out what he said wasn't that stupid.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They sending me home. Said the heat aint working.
> And I've been sitting here for 3 hours.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> It were epically classical



Morning Mr. Hawtnet..


----------



## T.P. (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> That quack and Keebs are trouble makers, i bet they kin, like big and little Enus Burdette.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think shes skeered to meet me.
> I even offered to let her fish In the pond and errything



She told me it was a mud puddle , trying to keep it to her self i see, always bout her.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nitram, Strang which ever you are......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

?????????????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She told me it was a mud puddle , trying to keep it to her self i see, always bout her.



It is now, she busted the damm when she drove over it


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm not trying today


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It is now, she busted the damm when she drove over it



Good luck getting her to fix it.. She tore up the window on the truck one time,, its still go plastic on it with an eyehole cut out


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm not trying today



Makes two of us


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2014)

who?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Think i'm gonna go to the house at lunch and reload on some chili. Always better the second day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good luck getting her to fix it.. She tore up the window on the truck one time,, its still go plastic on it with an eyehole cut out



Imma trick her.  Tell her I'm cooking steaks invite her over and hand her a shovel!   














Then imma run like the dikkens


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Imma trick her.  Tell her I'm cooking steaks invite her over and her a shovel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That wont work, thats what she always did to me,she's tricky, one time she actually did cook soup, found out it was cause Mitch and his better half was there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> That wont work, thats what she always did to me,she's tricky, one time she actually did cook soup, found out it was cause Mitch and his better half was there.



I still sit at home ans cry when Im alone bout that night


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

You know, it just hit me.  Me and keebs havent talked much since she spoke to my wife on the phone..   The wife done skeered off my friend!!




BTW wifey tried to make a GON account last night..  Phone died before she could finish hehehe


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I still sit at home ans cry when Im alone bout that night



Its ok, she only let me have a small bowl and no seconds


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You know, it just hit me.  Me and keebs havent talked much since she spoke to my wife on the phone..   The wife done skeered off my friend!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh oh, she aint read all my quotes bout the cooking and cleaning has she??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Think i'm gonna go to the house at lunch and reload on some chili. Always better the second day.



I just did the same thing.  Crock pot is warming it back up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its ok, she only let me have a small bowl and no seconds



She told me she gave you an old 1 gallon Icecream jug and ate it all.  Said she only cooked 2 gallons..   I dont believe her tho,  you said shes sneeky..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Uh oh, she aint read all my quotes bout the cooking and cleaning has she??



  lets just say if you get an invite to the house I DIDNT text you.   Shes gonna tan your hide when she sees you.

And yeah, SHES VIOLENT and pregnant...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I just did the same thing.  Crock pot is warming it back up.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> She told me she gave you an old 1 gallon Icecream jug and ate it all.  Said she only cooked 2 gallons..   I dont believe her tho,  you said shes sneeky..



Got more snakes in her head than one of them rattlersnake round ups.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Got more snakes in her head than one of them rattlersnake round ups.



  Kang Cobras is more like it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

Girl scares me, I sleep with 1 eye open while in the fetal position.  I tell people I have dark circle under my eyes cause I dont sleep.  Truth is she whipps up on me daily...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Got more snakes in her head than one of them rattlersnake round ups.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kang Cobras is more like it



Ma Hen is really short for mambas.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Frozen trout for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grill'em up!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kang Cobras is more like it



Oh snap, I thought you was talking bout my wifey again.  

Keebs aint got snakes.. shes a sweety.  A winder bustin, dam breaking sweety but a sweety non da less


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2014)

Buncha idjitzzzzzz !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjitzzzzzz !!!



That why you feel right at home here?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjitzzzzzz !!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> That why you feel right at home here?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That why you feel right at home here?





mebbe . .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That why you feel right at home here?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2014)

You just can't find a good VCR anymore!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> You just can't find a good VCR anymore!!!



No sir, you cant.  Best luck is yard sales or join 1 them facebook groups and post asking if someone has 1 for sale.  Good luck


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dang dog won't get off the heating vent.  Now it's freezing in here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Dang dog won't get off the heating vent.  Now it's freezing in here.



You need to ask that mudram99 fella if you can use his wifes new toy, bet teh dog moves then


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2014)

I WAS planning on hunting this afternoon. Got home to a geyser spraying horizontally and vertically from an outside faucet that i didnt even know was hooked up to the water mains. ot the water turned off at the box and a pumber called. PVC pipe is split all the way into the ground.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh, and ice all the way onto the roof.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Girl scares me, I sleep with 1 eye open while in the fetal position.  I tell people I have dark circle under my eyes cause I dont sleep.  Truth is she whipps up on me daily...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, and ice all the way onto the roof.



Brother, im starting to think if it werent for bad luck you wouldnt have any luck at all.

Maybe something bout that foot Sugar plum gave you is bad juju??


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Brother, im starting to think if it werent for bad luck you wouldnt have any luck at all.
> 
> Maybe something bout that foot Sugar plum gave you is bad juju??



Looks like nurse Shuga done put the voodoo on bama.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Brother, im starting to think if it werent for bad luck you wouldnt have any luck at all.
> 
> Maybe something bout that foot Sugar plum gave you is bad juju??



You may be right. Most rabbits arent shot out of a tree.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I WAS planning on hunting this afternoon. Got home to a geyser spraying horizontally and vertically from an outside faucet that i didnt even know was hooked up to the water mains. ot the water turned off at the box and a pumber called. PVC pipe is split all the way into the ground.





Shoulda called a "plumber" not sure a pumber's gonna help much . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoulda called a "plumber" not sure a pumber's gonna help much . .



yeah, i'm real concerned about my spelling skillz right now.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoulda called a "plumber" not sure a pumber's gonna help much . .








rhbama3 said:


> yeah, i'm real concerned about my spelling skillz right now.



You and Otis are neck and neck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah, i'm real concerned about my spelling skillz right now.





You can carry that 'tude elsewhere..


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah, i'm real concerned about my spelling skillz right now.



Where's blood at wen a man REALLY needs a hug


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

rh, the water/ice didnt hurt your house did it?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Where's blood at wen a man REALLY needs a hug



I'm here ...... Whose getting a huge?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Totin' all that firewood yesterday done put a hurtin' on me back.



No kidding, that's what I did all weekend! I shouldn't need to cut anymore for the year unless we get another shot of global warming like we have now!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2014)

Getting a "huge" what?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2014)

I gotz da snots....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

napkin?


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I gotz da snots....



whats


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Mmmmmm Chili was good.


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> napkin?



thatll make yo knose raw..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Got to catch up, i'll be back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mmmmmm Chili was good.



You poor wife..


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2014)

sleeve


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> sleeve






ewwwwwwwwww, snot sleeve...No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

It's nice and warm at da cafe356. 
Bout froze half tadeaf at the office this mornin. Just now got thawed out enough to type.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's nice and warm at da cafe356.
> Bout froze half tadeaf at the office this mornin. Just now got thawed out enough to type.





Didja make a fire ???  Got one going here in the 31094!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2014)

Dirt be kang.......not mudtryer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja make a fire ???  Got one going here in the 31094!!



Not yet. Had to fix me and da boy some lunch. I'm being lazy. I aint watched daytime TV in a LONG time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

I just shaved my back last night and now I got chill bumps.  Hair gonna grow back to too 2 two fast now


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2014)

Who messin` wid Miz Keebs??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> lets just say if you get an invite to the house I DIDNT text you.   Shes gonna tan your hide when she sees you.
> 
> And yeah, SHES VIOLENT and pregnant...


Got it , never go to your house while she's home.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Girl scares me, I sleep with 1 eye open while in the fetal position.  I tell people I have dark circle under my eyes cause I dont sleep.  Truth is she whipps up on me daily...


You aint training that girl right.


gobbleinwoods said:


> Ma Hen is really short for mambas.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh snap, I thought you was talking bout my wifey again.
> 
> Keebs aint got snakes.. shes a sweety.  A winder bustin, dam breaking sweety but a sweety non da less


Sweety?


Nitram4891 said:


> Dang dog won't get off the heating vent.  Now it's freezing in here.


Hope he dont toot.



rhbama3 said:


> I WAS planning on hunting this afternoon. Got home to a geyser spraying horizontally and vertically from an outside faucet that i didnt even know was hooked up to the water mains. ot the water turned off at the box and a pumber called. PVC pipe is split all the way into the ground.


Only you Bama


hdm03 said:


> I gotz da snots....


Better than the sh... 


rydert said:


> thatll make yo knose raw..........


Some body cheating, knocked me off a fair and square post, wasnt even trying, just got back to work. Jealous peoples.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's nice and warm at da cafe356.
> Bout froze half tadeaf at the office this mornin. Just now got thawed out enough to type.



I wished i was home taking a nap.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just shaved my back last night and now I got chill bumps.  Hair gonna grow back to too 2 two fast now






Nicodemus said:


> Who messin` wid Miz Keebs??



Hfh.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Dirt be kang.......not mudtryer


Somebody aint playin nice. No No:


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just shaved my back last night and now I got chill bumps.  Hair gonna grow back to too 2 two fast now



TMI!
I shaved my legs this mornin. Juss sayin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody aint playin nice. No No:
> 
> 
> TMI!
> I shaved my legs this mornin. Juss sayin.



I will not comment for fear that Chris will knock me in the head


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just shaved my back last night and now I got chill bumps.  Hair gonna grow back to too 2 two fast now



Wait a minute......................
How do you shave your back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Who messin` wid Miz Keebs??


Not me sir.  


mudracing101 said:


> Hfh.


taddle tale!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody aint playin nice. No No:
> 
> 
> TMI!
> I shaved my legs this mornin. Juss sayin.


Im sure H22 was thankfull


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2014)

Strang shaves my back......he's really good at it


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2014)

Dirt's pup looks stoned


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Strang shaves my back......he's really good at it



Bet he does it while he's ridin on da back of your scooter. Don't he


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Strang shaves my back......he's really good at it



Strang or Nitram??


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Strang or Nitram??



Well; both of em


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not yet. Had to fix me and da boy some lunch. I'm being lazy. I aint watched daytime TV in a LONG time.




You watchin' da "stories??" 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait a minute......................
> How do you shave your back






Just like you do your front . . . vewy carefully.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Well; both of em


It takes two.


Hooked On Quack said:


> You watchin' da "stories??"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No stories. Some guy restoring old stuff.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Gonna go to the back , where i locked Keebs up and check on her. I'll be back.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rh, the water/ice didnt hurt your house did it?



I dont think so. Got a lot of frozen spray weighing down the screen and ice hanging from the roof. 
Ona good note, i cut the insulation off and the ballcock assembly was what ruptured. Went to tractor supply and bought most of the right parts.
Hey, a fine spray coming out of the threads is just as good as a drip, right? 
Not great, but its semi-fixed and saved a plumbers emergency call bill. 
As far as my tude, the wife is out of town and i took my spine out of the closet. It still fits!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I dont think so. Got a lot of frozen spray weighing down the screen and ice hanging from the roof.
> Ona good note, i cut the insulation off and the ballcock assembly was what ruptured. Went to tractor supply and bought most of the right parts.
> Hey, a fine spray coming out of the threads is just as good as a drip, right?
> Not great, but its semi-fixed and saved a plumbers emergency call bill.
> As far as my tude, the wife is out of town and i took my spine out of the closet. It still fits!





You GO buoy !!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I dont think so. Got a lot of frozen spray weighing down the screen and ice hanging from the roof.
> Ona good note, i cut the insulation off and the ballcock assembly was what ruptured. Went to tractor supply and bought most of the right parts.
> Hey, a fine spray coming out of the threads is just as good as a drip, right?
> Not great, but its semi-fixed and saved a plumbers emergency call bill.
> As far as my tude, the wife is out of town and i took my spine out of the closet. It still fits!


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I dont think so. Got a lot of frozen spray weighing down the screen and ice hanging from the roof.
> Ona good note, i cut the insulation off and the ballcock assembly was what ruptured. Went to tractor supply and bought most of the right parts.
> Hey, a fine spray coming out of the threads is just as good as a drip, right?
> Not great, but its semi-fixed and saved a plumbers emergency call bill.
> As far as my tude, the wife is out of town and i took my spine out of the closet. It still fits!



I'm glad you got it fixed  rh............this made me giggle


----------



## T.P. (Jan 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> I'm glad you got it fixed  rh............this made me giggle



Which part made you giggle?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

sorry, rh.  Ill be more nicer next time


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Which part made you giggle?



No No:


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry, rh.  Ill be more nicer next time



Not a problem. Jus dont want to have to explain anything on Mt. Olympus.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Not a problem. Jus dont want to have to explain anything on Mt. Olympus.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2014)

Thankin bout some pancakes and country ham kinda supper tonight ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankin bout some pancakes and country ham kinda supper tonight ???



Oh Man! That sounds good!
I'm thinking about some fried chicken tenders and tater tots.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs just told me the forum wont come up,,, Bwahahahahahahaaha , she's been banded. Wander if she will come back as Keebs02 and anybody know???  But if any body wants to talk about her, heres your chance cause she's out of the picture.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet non of the mods are brave/crazy enough to ban her for real


they are, they just know who the real trouble makers are and how much rope to give them.........


mudracing101 said:


> Nope, she's out. No one want to chime in on Keebs annoying ways?????? I'll start.. i hate the way when she washes my truck she gets in a hurry and misses spots


1


gobbleinwoods said:


> She is going to get you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh Man! That sounds good!
> I'm thinking about some fried chicken tenders and tater tots.





Dontcha just love swiping that ham thru da syrup ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2014)

Rut roh, dat crazy Ma Hen done done a driveby !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dontcha just love swiping that ham thru da syrup ??



I'm on a honey kick right now. Got a jar from a local beekeeper and that stuff is good on everything!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankin bout some pancakes and country ham kinda supper tonight ???


We had pancakes and sausage Sunday night. It were good tadeaf!


Keebs said:


> they are, they just know who the real trouble makers are and how much rope to give them.........
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> they are, they just know who the real trouble makers are and how much rope to give them.........
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody hacked my account. I DID NOT say that you are always late.



I think mud hacked mine.  Hes a pot stirerer


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think mud hacked mine.  Hes a pot stirerer



Well youre a poot sniffer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think mud hacked mine.  Hes a pot stirerer



I know. That's why he PM'd me this mornin. Somepin bout my password and such.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well youre a poot sniffer



Wait, someone hacked your account too?  This needs to be researched.  


And DUH I sniffem, how else do you make the smell go away faster


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2014)

Just greased up the handle on da bosses office door! This should be good  ....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know. That's why he PM'd me this mornin. Somepin bout my password and such.



 you fell for that too?  He told me he was going to customize my profile since I didnt know how.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know. That's why he PM'd me this mornin. Somepin bout my password and such.






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wait, someone hacked your account too?  This needs to be researched.
> 
> 
> And DUH I sniffem, how else do you make the smell go away faster



You filtering them things, yuck


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay, Keebs is back ,  i missed her...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well youre a poot sniffer





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wait, someone hacked your account too?  This needs to be researched.
> 
> 
> And DUH I sniffem, how else do you make the smell go away faster





Ya'll sooooooo naaaaaaaaaaasty ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

keebs, she wanted to be lilmrssunshine but I dont think that name fits to well... And you dont want her figuring this forum out and telling stories on me do you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Just greased up the handle on da bosses office door! This should be good  ....


post video



havin_fun_huntin said:


> you fell for that too?  He told me he was going to customize my profile since I didnt know how.



Secrets out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, she wanted to be lilmrssunshine but I dont think that name fits to well... And you dont want her figuring this forum out and telling stories on me do you?



Big mistakeNo No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, she wanted to be lilmrssunshine but I dont think that name fits to well... And you dont want her figuring this forum out and telling stories on me do you?





mudracing101 said:


> Big mistakeNo No:



Wait, one more Hawtie on the forum I changed my mind, sign her up


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2014)

ya'll be nasty


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll sooooooo naaaaaaaaaaasty ...





hdm03 said:


> ya'll be nasty






giggle












toot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Just greased up the handle on da bosses office door! This should be good  ....


Should be. 


hdm03 said:


> ya'll be nasty



Look who's talkin Mr. booger shirt.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait, one more Hawtie on the forum I changed my mind, sign her up



No No: you gotta keep your distance..  Unless your gonna try to train her fer me..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> giggle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hurry Boom Boom SNIFF


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Should be.
> 
> 
> Look who's talkin Mr. booger shirt.





That's "Mr. Booger sleeve." 



You're drankin aintcha ??? No No:


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2014)

Boom Boom is a toot sniffer...................giggle


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry i'm running late guys.. wait ,, what ,,, somebody done hacked my account





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think mud hacked mine.  Hes a pot stirerer





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know. That's why he PM'd me this mornin. Somepin bout my password and such.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wait, someone hacked your account too?  This needs to be researched.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hurry Boom Boom SNIFF



Even I know better than to sniff that 1.


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hurry Boom Boom SNIFF



oh my.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No: you gotta keep your distance..  Unless your gonna try to train her fer me..


Have you been trying any of the discipline with her i told you about??



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hurry Boom Boom SNIFF


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Miss Vic is gonna get one too!



HEHE neener neener neener muds gonna get it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Have you been trying any of the discipline with her i told you about??



I tried, aint nuffin working.  Girl is stubborn as a mule, and mean tooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> havin_fun_huntin said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, someone hacked your account too?  This needs to be researched.
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's "Mr. Booger sleeve."
> 
> 
> 
> You're drankin aintcha ??? No No:


No No: too early just yet. 


Keebs said:


> havin_fun_huntin said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, someone hacked your account too?  This needs to be researched.
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 7, 2014)

Well so far I have no new injuries, think I'll have a drank in celebration


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2014)

Gonna check da field . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Sista!


MmmmmHHhhmmmmm.............. 


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Hiya Charlie!


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Afternoon KyDawg..........I bet dem chicken has got some cold feets today.......bet its hard for them to run too, to, two,2 tutu......


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> Afternoon KyDawg..........I bet dem chicken has got some cold feets today.......bet its hard for them to run too, to, two,2 tutu......



It is cows I have not........ oh Why you just forget about it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


Cows froze yet


Hankus said:


> Well so far I have no new injuries, think I'll have a drank in celebration





Keebs said:


> MmmmmHHhhmmmmm..............
> 
> 
> Hiya Charlie!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It is cows I have not........ oh Why you just forget about it.



Do cows feets get cold like chicken feets?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2014)

Cow are warm, they all have leather coats.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Cow are warm, they all have leather coats.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2014)

Well; congrats on your chickens.....i bet they can be hard to count


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nitram4891, KyDawg+

Howdy Charlie!


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It is cows I have not........ oh Why you just forget about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Well; congrats on your chickens.....i bet they can be hard to count



One more time, I dont got no chickens.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> One more time, I dont got no chickens.



Ever since he got that high achiever award you cant tell that feller nothing no more boss


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2014)

I heard differently


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2014)

How many chickens don't you got?


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> How many chickens don't you got?



I thought he had chickens 2........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> How many chickens don't you got?



Only the ones he can't see.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

Sometimes I have scavengers come up to work wanting to get my pallets.  I tell them all sure but if you take 1 get them all, no I wont save them for you.  First come first serve.  Thats fixing to stop.  Idjits are trying to sneak in and get only the good pallets and not get the bad pallets out of my way!!  

You would think since im trying to be nie to them they would atleast do what i asked in return.  Buncha idjits..


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2014)

I would have to count chickens before they hatch, to have any at all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Should be.
> 
> 
> Look who's talkin Mr. booger shirt.



Its his first day on the job!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

Time for another pot of coffee!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2014)

warming up here..............30 degrees


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Any body know where i can get some good pallets, i dont want no junk.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Any body know where i can get some good pallets, i dont want no junk.



hfh has some but dont get the bad ones, he uses them for firewood.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> hfh has some but dont get the bad ones, he uses them for firewood.



He told me i had to clean the place up to get one, i'll  just wait till he leaves.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Keebs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm da KANG!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Any body know where i can get some good pallets, i dont want no junk.


Walmart?


KyDawg said:


> hfh has some but dont get the bad ones, he uses them for firewood.



aint got no fire place 





I was going to save them for the keebsmudfest but these idjits keep going back there and getting them without asking


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 7, 2014)

RHbammer while you are in here can you go ahead and transfer the kang title?  Thanks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> RHbammer while you are in here can you go ahead and transfer the kang title?  Thanks!



  I think him leaving is a nice way of saying "NO!!"


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think him leaving is a nice way of saying "NO!!"



He went to the room where the buttons are.  Just wait.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> RHbammer while you are in here can you go ahead and transfer the kang title?  Thanks!



Bwahahahahaha , Strang i meant Nitram nice try but i will never have to try again and i'll always be the kang in my eyes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> He went to the room where the buttons are.  Just wait.









This might take a while


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

We gonna need some wood for Keebsmudfest wander where i might can find some.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Keebs??????????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We gonna need some wood for Keebsmudfest wander where i might can find some.



I have a couple of pine trees I need to cut down in the yard but Im not so sure anyone is gonna wanna use it for a bon fire.. That and it will still be "wey" im sure


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

You aint bein much help Leroy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You aint bein much help Leroy.



I know where bout 50-11 pecan limbs are if you wanna come help me split em..  Theys some bigguns too, 30-40'


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

im so confused. Is my name leroy, LaRoy, BoomBoom., leroy boomboom..  hfh.. hfh+...  WHAT DO I ANSWER TOOO


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im so confused. Is my name leroy, LaRoy, BoomBoom., leroy boomboom..  hfh.. hfh+...  WHAT DO I ANSWER TOOO



You forgot one


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

Mary Alice?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs!!!!!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Keebs??????????


WHAT?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> WHAT?








keebs yelled at mud


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We gonna need some wood for Keebsmudfest wander where i might can find some.



Go to home depot/lowes and pick up some of those christmas trees people dump over there.  Now that's a fire.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs yelled at mud


wait until you have a young'un constantly going "Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy,Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy,Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy,Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy,Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, and see how YOU answer!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

Did somebody say KeebsMudFest
I like sittin around da fire!

JeffC need to keep his grills out da way this year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go to home depot/lowes and pick up some of those christmas trees people dump over there.  Now that's a fire.



Great idear!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> wait until you have a young'un constantly going "Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy,Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy,Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy,Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy,Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, and see how YOU answer!



No No:  i can block out anyone......













I hope


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs yelled at mud



I heard it all the way up here.  What a set of lungs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I heard it all the way up here.  What a set of lungs.



She done skeered him so bad he prolly wont tell us bye


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm gone , later y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I heard it all the way up here.  What a set of lungs.


That means I still "Got It"!  Rah-Rah Ree, Kick'em in the knee................... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did somebody say KeebsMudFest
> I like sittin around da fire!
> 
> JeffC need to keep his grills out da way this year.


Count down time............. 


mudracing101 said:


> I'm gone , later y'all.


bye...........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That means I still "Got It"!  Rah-Rah Ree, Kick'em in the knee...................
> 
> Count down time.............
> 
> bye...........



Rah-Rah Ras, Kick'em in 




the other knee.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> wait until you have a young'un constantly going "Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy,Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy,Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy,Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy,Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, Daddy, and see how YOU answer!



but...but... i WAS that young'un.


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2014)

How did I get fooled into screen printing shirts tonight??......26* is not screen printing weather......speaking of weather.....where is Miguel?


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 7, 2014)

Feet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Any body know where i can get some good pallets, i dont want no junk.





Man, wish you were closer, I could load you DOWN!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2014)

Well it is going to get above 32* today.  Wonder how many will switch to shorts?

Coffee to start the day


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 8, 2014)

Good Morning frozen drivelers.

Coffee, coffee, coffee is what I need this morning just to give me some added warmth.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is going to get above 32* today.  Wonder how many will switch to shorts?
> 
> Coffee to start the day



Morning everyone!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

Morning folks.

Cold enough down here this morning to freeze the water draining out the side of hills


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2014)

Morning driblers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You aint bein much help Leroy.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know where bout 50-11 pecan limbs are if you wanna come help me split em..  Theys some bigguns too, 30-40'


I was just pickin at you bout the pallets cause of the fussing you doing about people getting them. As long as the Soggy bottom fireman shows up you wont have to worry about finding wood or keeping the fire going. I'll take a chainsaw, theres 450 acres of woods to build a fire with.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mary Alice?


Ok , make that two names.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did somebody say KeebsMudFest
> I like sittin around da fire!
> 
> JeffC need to keep his grills out da way this year.


 If he wants to keep them in one piece. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, wish you were closer, I could load you DOWN!!!



Thanks Quack, but i was just pickin at Leroy. 


Good morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I was just pickin at you bout the pallets cause of the fussing you doing about people getting them. As long as the Soggy bottom fireman shows up you wont have to worry about finding wood or keeping the fire going. I'll take a chainsaw, theres 450 acres of woods to build a fire with.
> 
> Ok , make that two names.
> If he wants to keep them in one piece.
> ...



So... are you saying you arent going to help me split wood?  FINE DEN 

Whats the other name?

Quack is pallet kang!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 8, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 8, 2014)

Good Morning, I am troubled last night my GF said she loved Hillary Clinton. I didn't say anything... I was dumb founded.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Good Morning, I am troubled last night my GF said she loved Hillary Clinton. I didn't say anything... I was dumb founded.



I messed with a girl a while back for a little while, the first time I went to her house she had a Hillary and a B.O. magnet on her fridge. I stayed about 30 minutes, made up an excuse why I had to go and never went back. May be an option for you also.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 8, 2014)

IDK she is very pretty. Maybe I can overlook this.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 8, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

Got up this morning & the power went out!  Reported the outage to the EMC & the automated thing said they have 3,000+ customers currently without power.  It didn't take long for my house to go from 70* inside down to 67*. So glad it finally came back on.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

I can't wait for it to warm up & see what kind of damage there's going to be, couple spigots are frozen, but it's in the pipes......... the MAIN reason I don't like freezing temps!  Well, that & having to bust water in the troughs for the horses............ 
MORNING!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2014)

Mornin


Brought a space heater to work. I'm toasty!
Girl in the other office did too,two,to,2.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Brought a space heater to work. I'm toasty!
> Girl in the other office did too,two,to,2.



Did they get the central heat fixed?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2014)

stringmusic+?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2014)

Good merning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2014)

Mud should be along any second now


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2014)

or not?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

hdm03+ you gonna be in twouble..


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2014)

Morning youngins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

Howdy Charlie, hows the chickens?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.



Morning Chuck!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy Charlie, hows the chickens?



We fried them for breakfast.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

Shicken and waffles?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2014)

At least the chicken aren't cold anymore


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> At least the chicken aren't cold anymore



Bet they are around 98.6 degrees right now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

Robert, whats the bad news today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

Prayers for the chickens and their families.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Prayers for the chickens and their families.



 answer my question


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> answer my question



Whats the question, i'm sorry, i'm add


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats the question, i'm sorry, i'm _*add*_


 and OCD and ADHD and......................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats the question, i'm sorry, i'm add



What is the name name Iv forgot?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> and OCD and ADHD and......................


and retarded cause i have no idear what adhd is??


havin_fun_huntin said:


> What is the name name Iv forgot?



Oh, idjit comes to mind


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 8, 2014)

I changed my face!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> and retarded cause i have no idear what adhd is??
> 
> 
> Oh, idjit and $#@%&** comes to mind



and you called me idjit


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> and retarded cause i have no idear what adhd is??
> 
> 
> Oh, idjit comes to mind


*Attention deficit hyperactivity disorder so you know what OCD is then?
*


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and you called me idjit


But in a good way



Keebs said:


> *Attention deficit hyperactivity disorder so you know what OCD is then?
> *



Yeah obsessive compulsive disorders........Owww my head...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> But in a good way
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah obsessive compulsive disorders........_*Owww my head*_...


 feeling that pop-knot come up now, aincha?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> feeling that pop-knot come up now, aincha?



NO trying to remember these abrreviations, spelling, terms, just thinking in general


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey Leroy did you have some 30 amp type TL screw in fuses??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> NO trying to remember these abrreviations, spelling, terms, just thinking in general



You dont get paid to think do ya!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Leroy did you have some 30 amp type TL screw in fuses??



No sir, I had a guy come in earlier looking for some.  I have some 20s but no 30s.  One of the well service guys wiped me out a week or so ago and I havent placed a fused order yet


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir, I had a guy come in earlier looking for some.  I have some 20s but no 30s.  One of the well service guys wiped me out a week or so ago and I havent placed a fused order yet



Long haired hippie type dude Yeah , all i had was twenty's.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2014)

i don't have 20s or 30s and I heard that KyDawg is thinking about becoming a goat farmer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

Yup, with a taboggin (sp?) on? red haired?  Your neighbors across the street might have some.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Long haired hippie type dude Yeah , all i had was twenty's.


that was my cousin, I thought you carried the 30's so I sent him to you!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup, with a taboggin (sp?) on? red haired?  Your neighbors across the street might have some.


 I gave him that for Christmas!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i don't have 20s or 30s and I heard that KyDawg is thinking about becoming a goat farmer



Goats?  I thought he had moved on to chickens?  Anyway, he should get fainting goats, they will be easier to count when they ain't movin.


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that was my cousin, I thought you carried the 30's so I sent him to you!
> 
> I gave him that for Christmas!



goodness...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i don't have 20s or 30s and I heard that KyDawg is thinking about becoming a goat farmer


How many goats??



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup, with a taboggin (sp?) on? red haired?  Your neighbors across the street might have some.


I dont know bout red, brown with a full beard



Keebs said:


> that was my cousin, I thought you carried the 30's so I sent him to you!
> 
> I gave him that for Christmas!



If thats your cousin, we got to talk


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i don't have 20s or 30s and I heard that KyDawg is thinking about becoming a goat farmer



there's a bunch of quenty foes around here.....will that work?............

I wonder if ole KyDawg is gonna take dem goats to tha races?............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

There some big money in goat races, just dont get them lil goats, they cant run as fast as them big ones, lost alot of money till i figured it out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> There some big money in goat races, just dont get them lil goats, they cant run as fast as them big ones, lost alot of money till i figured it out.



We got some into goat racing too.   Purdiest goats ever.  We woulda won some races too but everytime they blew the whistle to start the race the goats fainted


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We got some into goat racing too.   Purdiest goats ever.  We woulda won some races too but everytime they blew the whistle to start the race the goats fainted



I think we bought our goats at the same place


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

You bought yours from keebs too?  She said them things was pedigree racing goats.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> How many goats??
> 
> I dont know bout red, brown with a full beard
> 
> ...


No No: sorry, he's taken, said you didn't seem like his type.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2014)

Home made fried chicken, taters an onions for a late lunch!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You bought yours from keebs too?  She said them things was pedigree racing goats.


No No: nope, this is mine............ don't know where you got ya'll's at.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No: sorry, he's taken, said you didn't seem like his type.......





blood on the ground said:


> Home made fried chicken, taters an onions for a late lunch!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2014)

chicken gizzards and tater wedges from the Citgo ez-mart.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Home made fried chicken, taters an onions for a late lunch!


you ARE eating late, I bet you're starvin tadeaf!
fried cheekun laeg, black eyed peas & creamed corn!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No: nope, this is mine............ don't know where you got ya'll's at.....



Uh huh, it was from you.  Causin you made us agree not to name any of them "Boo". Now I know why 

That video made me giggle
Was that muds goat you sold him at :27 in the video?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you ARE eating late, I bet you're starvin tadeaf!
> fried cheekun laeg, black eyed peas & creamed corn!



Been taking thermal imaging on all our electrical cabinets  ... Boring, boring, boring


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

shicken and bracolie stur frie


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2014)

nachos


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Been taking thermal imaging on all our electrical cabinets  ... Boring, boring, boring


see anything?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> shicken and bracolie stur frie


I LOVE cheekun & broccoli stir fry!


Nitram4891 said:


> nachos


no cheeze?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2014)

speaking of eating.... I am being outsmarted by a mouse in the house. So far, he has been able to clean off the cheese twice, and now the peanut butter without springing the trap. 
Is there a better bait to try? I've had my knuckles rapped twice and its getting old re-setting the traps.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> speaking of eating.... I am being outsmarted by a mouse in the house. So far, he has been able to clean off the cheese twice, and now the peanut butter without springing the trap.
> Is there a better bait to try? I've had my knuckles rapped twice and its getting old re-setting the traps.



Glue traps are your friend.... Or a cat.. I bet Tbug has 1 you can borrow.. Member her cats are a little crazy tho


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> no cheeze?


















Kang


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> speaking of eating.... I am being outsmarted by a mouse in the house. So far, he has been able to clean off the cheese twice, and now the peanut butter without springing the trap.
> Is there a better bait to try? I've had my knuckles rapped twice and its getting old re-setting the traps.


Get a cotton ball, get the peanut butter all on it good & put it in the trap, the cotton fibers help to "hold them to the trap" better.......... good luck, I gotta set a trap in my truck!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, Nitram4891+, stringmusic+
How did strang/martin log in both accounts at once?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, Nitram4891+, stringmusic+
> How did strang/martin log in both accounts at once?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


>



Let me get that for ya before Mrs H gets in here and tans your hide


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, Nitram4891+, stringmusic+
> How did strang/martin log in both accounts at once?





rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2014)

Who unkanged me????  Not very noble...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm retiring next week! I plan on winning the lottery Friday and moving out west with Lovemylabs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2014)

rydert said:


>



What you trying to say Ryedirt?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm retiring next week! I plan on winning the lottery Friday and moving out west with Lovemylabs!



Just remember your +'s when you win


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

Sweet baby Jesus.   I told my wife about the goat convo earlier now she is annoying me about getting a fainting goat.  "take a poll and see what your GON friends say"


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Who unkanged me????  Not very noble...


No No: wasn't me, I promise............ I quit that a long time ago....... 


blood on the ground said:


> I'm retiring next week! I plan on winning the lottery Friday and moving out west with Lovemylabs!


 wait............. does Rebecca know you're moving out there with them?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sweet baby Jesus.   I told my wife about the goat convo earlier now she is annoying me about getting a fainting goat.  "take a poll and see what your GON friends say"


 tell her to join & start one herself!


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> What you trying to say Ryedirt?



nuttin.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No: wasn't me, I promise............ I quit that a long time ago.......
> 
> wait............. does Rebecca know you're moving out there with them?
> 
> tell her to join & start one herself!



We discussed it last night.  She cant get on during the day and the driveler seems to die after 5.  And well, I dont want her alone in here with the luv doctor  No No:


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We discussed it last night.  She cant get on during the day and the driveler seems to die after 5.  And well, I dont want her alone in here with the luv doctor  No No:


holidays fall on a weekday sometimes............ admit it, you just don't want her to join.............. I'm tellin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

HEHE, you caught me.  She might get in here and tell awful truths bout me...


----------



## ButcherTony (Jan 8, 2014)

who is this quack?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2014)

ButcherTony said:


> who is this quack?



Hey butcher tony the avatar bet is over.   You can go back to your regular one!!! Take that ugla thang down


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2014)

Did I miss y'all?


----------



## ButcherTony (Jan 8, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey butcher tony the avatar bet is over.   You can go back to your regular one!!! Take that ugla thang down



oh yea......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Did I miss y'all?



Didnt even notice you left


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Did I miss y'all?



hey there Jeff C. O


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We discussed it last night.  She cant get on during the day and the driveler seems to die after 5.  And well, I dont want her alone in here with the luv doctor  No No:



I'm gonna see if she'll be by friend on facebook


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna see if she'll be by friend on facebook


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

Wait, mud do even know how to send a fwend request on facelife?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Did I miss y'all?


CHIEEEFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Didnt even notice you left


hush it, Alice!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wait, mud do even know how to send a fwend request on facelife?


ohsnap!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We discussed it last night.  She cant get on during the day and the driveler seems to die after 5.  And well, I dont want her alone in here with the luv doctor  No No:



 Don't you worry bout no Dr. Luv. I got her back 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Didnt even notice you left



You didn get it!  



rydert said:


> hey there Jeff C. O






Did you mean, Jeff C. frozen O ?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't you worry bout no Dr. Luv. I got her back




Thanks... HEY wait a minute...


Jeff C. said:


> You didn get it!




Recon not?

Oh, foot, now I get it..  Of course you missed us


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> CHIEEEFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hush it, Alice!
> 
> ohsnap!



 WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  *in my best Ric Flair voice*


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks... HEY wait a minute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pay attention, young whippersnapper!! Of course, I missed my driveler buddy's.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

Pizza hut buffet...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wait, mud do even know how to send a fwend request on facelife?


Dang it


Jeff C. said:


> Pay attention, young whippersnapper!! Of course, I missed my driveler buddy's.



Jeffro!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Pizza hut buffet...





mudracing101 said:


> Dang it
> 
> 
> Jeffro!!!



Frozen pizza fo lunch, 3 Bloody Mary brekfus!

Mudrooooo!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Frozen pizza fo lunch, 3 Bloody Mary brekfus!
> 
> Mudrooooo!!!



Chief , at Keebsmudfest i'm gonna have some of that 12 yr old scotch thats actually 14 yrs. old


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  *in my best Ric Flair voice*





mudracing101 said:


> Pizza hut buffet...


bet it was better'n Fitzgeralds!


mudracing101 said:


> Dang it
> 
> 
> Jeffro!!!


want me to "suggest" her to you so you can make the request?


mudracing101 said:


> Chief , at Keebsmudfest i'm gonna have some of that 12 yr old scotch thats actually 14 yrs. old


No No:that is reserved for MissVic!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Did I miss y'all?



He's BACK!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2014)

1 more hr!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2014)

Me and Allie are gonna go sit in a tower stand till dark this afternoon. I figure i can take a nap and she can watch for deer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chief , at Keebsmudfest i'm gonna have some of that 12 yr old scotch thats actually 14 yrs. old



   Can't wait!



Keebs said:


> bet it was better'n Fitzgeralds!
> 
> want me to "suggest" her to you so you can make the request?
> 
> No No:that is reserved for MissVic!



She's gonna need some HELP with that! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's BACK!



Heyyyyy, Baybyyyy!! 



blood on the ground said:


> 1 more hr!



Hugs!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Me and Allie are gonna go sit in a tower stand till dark this afternoon. I figure i can take a nap and she can watch for deer.



Sounds like an excelllent idea, bama!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2014)

I dont want no stanking goat. Welcome back Chief these youngins have done gone crazy, they dont listen to what I say and misinterpet things. Make them stop.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I dont want no stanking goat. Welcome back Chief these youngins have done gone crazy, they dont listen to what I say and misinterpet things. Make them stop.





Thank you, Pops....glad to be back with y'all. I will have them straightened out in no time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bet it was better'n Fitzgeralds!
> 
> want me to "suggest" her to you so you can make the request?
> 
> No No:that is reserved for MissVic!


No it wasnt, cause when i go to the one in Fitz i usually have a hawt date


rhbama3 said:


> Me and Allie are gonna go sit in a tower stand till dark this afternoon. I figure i can take a nap and she can watch for deer.


Thats sounds like a plan



KyDawg said:


> I dont want no stanking goat. Welcome back Chief these youngins have done gone crazy, they dont listen to what I say and misinterpet things. Make them stop.


I was just tellin Hfh if he needs any pointers wif chickens, goats or barnyard animals  you da man


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Me and Allie are gonna go sit in a tower stand till dark this afternoon. I figure i can take a nap and she can watch for deer.



Good luck!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks like Hfh gonna be gettin himself a goat


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Looks like Hfh gonna be gettin himself a goat



 im gonna get the wife to send you a fwend request   MAN she gonna get you for the tips you gave me


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Looks like Hfh gonna be gettin himself a goat



I betcha KyDawg will sell him one........I heard he has a lot of them.....................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

wait a minute, iffin I milk the goat cant I make the good cheese they make at mescan food joints?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> I betcha KyDawg will sell him one........I heard he has a lot of them.....................



I wander if Ky's racin chickens can outrun Hfh's new racin goat?????


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2014)

Ya'll ever ate goat? Not deer, goat ....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait a minute, iffin I milk the goat cant I make the good cheese they make at mescan food joints?



Dude!! I think you might be on to something.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nitram


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I wander if Ky's racin chickens can outrun Hfh's new racin goat?????



maybe KyDawg will chime in and tell which one he thinks is the fastest...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Ya'll ever ate goat? Not deer, goat ....



Yes, mexicans cooked up one one day and made tacos , it was good.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2014)

goat isn't that bad.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> maybe KyDawg will chime in and tell which one he thinks is the fastest...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

i know this is kinda random but isnt goat a "clean" animal in the old testament?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2014)

This one's got some skillz.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2014)

Nap time kids! Went to bed @ 2:00a, woke up @ 6:00a to fly home.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

Poor little goat...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No it wasnt, cause when i go to the one in Fitz i usually have a hawt date


flattery will get you.................. ohnevermind..... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> im gonna get the wife to send you a fwend request   MAN she gonna get you for the tips you gave me


I done sent it to him.......... 


blood on the ground said:


> Ya'll ever ate goat? Not deer, goat ....


YES!!  We had goats when I was growing up!


mudracing101 said:


> Nitram





Nitram4891 said:


> Mud?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> i know this is kinda random but isnt goat a "clean" animal in the old testament?


 I'm not sure, don't they have a split hoof like a pig?  danged if I can remember............... now I gotta go google it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

I think they are split hoof but i dont know if they chew the cud..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i know this is kinda random but isnt goat a "clean" animal in the old testament?


you are correct!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2014)

It is against the law to own goats and chickens in the city limits of Adairville. My cow lease dont allow no goats or chickens either. So see I dont have anywhere to keep such animals, now yall just forget about it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you are correct!



  even a blind squ... tree rat can find a nut every once in a while


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i know this is kinda random but isnt goat a "clean" animal in the old testament?


I dunno?..



Nitram4891 said:


> This one's got some skillz.






Jeff C. said:


> Nap time kids! Went to bed @ 2:00a, woke up @ 6:00a to fly home.



Nighty night Jeff fa faaa.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It is against the law to own goats and chickens in the city limits of Adairville. My cow lease dont allow no goats or chickens either. So see I dont have anywhere to keep such animals, now yall just forget about it.



What bout the ones you got stashed at Billys house?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It is against the law to own goats and chickens in the city limits of Adairville. My cow lease dont allow no goats or chickens either. So see I dont have anywhere to keep such animals, now yall just forget about it.



WAIT, You mean to tell me you aint got no racing chickens and goats???????????????


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It is against the law to own goats and chickens in the city limits of Adairville. My cow lease dont allow no goats or chickens either. So see I dont have anywhere to keep such animals, now yall just forget about it.



I'm confuzzled..........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2014)

Rhbama3, I'm still waiting...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2014)

Long as Quack aint got no goats, we'z good to go.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It is against the law to own goats and chickens in the city limits of Adairville. My cow lease dont allow no goats or chickens either. So see I dont have anywhere to keep such animals, now yall just forget about it.





rydert said:


> I'm confuzzled..........



What da BO$$ is sayin is he has cheekuns and goats, but since it's agin the law, he says he don't have none on the innerweb, cause if it's on there, it's true. Hope that helps, dert


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2014)

How do I cmunnicate with these people, they are idjits.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> How do I cmunnicate with these people, they are idjits.



I agree the government is a bunch of idjits for making you have to hide your chickens and goats.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> How do I cmunnicate with these people, they are idjits.



I wonder when the folks in the Billy thread are gonna realize you are really Billy just incognito?  They are funding the useless Billy guy with group funds and dont even know it.  Its ok tho billy err.. KyD,  I wont tell them iffin you share the moneys with me


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Long as Quack aint got no goats, we'z good to go.






Hornet22 said:


> What da BO$$ is sayin is he has cheekuns and goats, but since it's agin the law, he says he don't have none on the innerweb, cause if it's on there, it's true. Hope that helps, dert


Ahhhh , i get it.


Nitram4891 said:


> I agree the government is a bunch of idjits for making you have to hide your chickens and goats.



Aint that the truth,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

i done ran KyD off


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i done ran KyD off



He had to go feed his chickens and goats.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

And count the cows


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

I just got a freind request from a Hot chick named Kerri, i'll be out for a lil while


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

poor poor mud...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

She's got a great sense of humor too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

???


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I just got a freind request from a Hot chick named Kerri, i'll be out for a lil while





mudracing101 said:


> She's got a great sense of humor too.



hot and a sense of humor.......think i'll send her a friend request too,to,two,2,tutu,.............


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2014)

Live from da stand!
It is pretty crowded up here. Suns out and wind is blowing but it feels good. My spotter is on facebook at the moment.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Live from da stand!
> It is pretty crowded up here. Suns out and wind is blowing but it feels good. My spotter is on facebook at the moment.



She's on face book and youre on Gon


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ???


What??


rydert said:


> hot and a sense of humor.......think i'll send her a friend request too,to,two,2,tutu,.............


Nope , i aint sharing.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2014)

I hear KyDawg+ is one heck of a pig farmer/racer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She's on face book and youre on Gon



Aint neither of em gonna see a deer looking at their phone..  Bout like that big ol buck you missed when talking selfies in the deer stand


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I hear KyDawg+ is one heck of a pig farmer/racer


I heard them racin pigs cant hold a candle to them three Emus he's got.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Aint neither of em gonna see a deer looking at their phone..  Bout like that big ol buck you missed when talking selfies in the deer stand



See , i'm talking from experience. wait a minute


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll be back, got to answer a pm on facebook.


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I hear KyDawg+ is one heck of a pig farmer/racer



He's startin a llama farm too........ole KyDawg says them long legged llama's is faster than any pig he's eva raced.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

I heard he was raising ostrich?  Recon KyD is starting a racers petting zoo..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2014)

The boss is not gona like this...  Yall giving away too tu 2 II tew to many of his secrets.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'd hate to see Charlies feed bill.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ostrich, chickens, emu , pigs , goats, cows, He has his hands full hiding all them animals


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

I think he is busy thinking of how to convince the useless Billy clan that he isnt really Billy.  That or he had to go to the feed store..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2014)

Sqwerrel!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I just got a freind request from a Hot chick named Kerri, i'll be out for a lil while





havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor poor mud...





mudracing101 said:


> She's got a great sense of humor too.


careful, she's wicked funny..........


rhbama3 said:


> Live from da stand!
> It is pretty crowded up here. Suns out and wind is blowing but it feels good. My spotter is on facebook at the moment.


get to huntin, I'll take any extra deer you don't want & pay processing!!!!!!!  


mudracing101 said:


> She's on face book and youre on Gon


 ain't that the truff!


mudracing101 said:


> See , i'm talking from experience. wait a minute


goofus!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>








STOP THAT, STRANGE!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

Mrs H gonna owe me big time.  i done had to clean up after these idjits twice today.  Saved her alot of hard work


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mud?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2014)

HFH is the kang...


















of the goats


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>


what? I was seeing if you were still here............ finished the filing & wanted to see if I was caught up........... sheesh!


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2014)

I just found mud on facebook..........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> I just found mud on facebook..........


what took you so long?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what? I was seeing if you were still here............ finished the filing & wanted to see if I was caught up........... sheesh!


OKkkkkkkkkkkk


rydert said:


> I just found mud on facebook..........



 Really i dont see you Dirt.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

I dont have a facebook account.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey, how do I find dirt on facebook?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey, how do I find dirt on facebook?



I punched in Dirt and didnt see him Its hard to look up anyway with all these messages i'm getting from a certain new female friend


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont have a facebook account.


yes you do.........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey, how do I find dirt on facebook?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2014)

My daughter has asked a question that she thought needs an answer:
Do woodpeckers get headaches?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2014)

I love MySpace


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> My daughter has asked a question that she thought needs an answer:
> Do woodpeckers get headaches?



Can you repeat the question?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I love MySpace



I bet your a Justine Timberlake fan too to 2 two arent ya?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> My daughter has asked a question that she thought needs an answer:
> Do woodpeckers get headaches?



No they do not get headaches.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No they do not get headaches.



How you know that?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> How you know that?



You ever see a woodpecker drankin? Duh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You ever see a woodpecker drankin? Duh



One time.. at band camp.  Alot of strange things happen at band camp tho


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2014)

Cows I tell you Cows and ODell is all the animules I own.


----------



## kracker (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been watching South Park a lot lately, after catching up on this thread I believe there is a reason why.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2014)

Keebs lets go, see y'all later.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Cows I tell you Cows and ODell is all the animules I own.



If you can't see a cow; do you still own it?  ODell is the goat; right?  What's a good name for HFH's new goat?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2014)

kracker said:


> I've been watching South Park a lot lately, after catching up on this thread I believe there is a reason why.


KRACKER!!!!!!! Dude, how ya doin???


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets go, see y'all later.


I hope the truck is warmer today!
Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2014)

working next 3 nights . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2014)

pass the bong


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2014)

I have to work the next 2 dayz


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

Bet my new goat can pull a train further than quacks puppy..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I have to work the next 2 dayz


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2014)

Crossing fingers it appears I avoided any frozen pipe mishaps this time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2014)

No frozen pipes for us in North Paulding  .... Supposed to be hot over the weekend..... Stupid heat wave!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2014)

Blood on the ground, we have blood on the ground!
At 558pm, a big doe and 3 yearlings came out. The new scope worked and i dropped the 130ish pound mama doe in her tracks with a 60 yard neck shot. I got one excited partner/spotter that now thinks she needs/wants a rifle RIGHT NOW!!!
I'll post a pic later after we get cleaned up. I had a lot of mud to drive the 4-wheeler thru and Allie thought that was the most fun she had in a while.


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Blood on the ground, we have blood on the ground!
> At 558pm, a big doe and 3 yearlings came out. The new scope worked and i dropped the 130ish pound mama doe in her tracks with a 60 yard neck shot. I got one excited partner/spotter that now thinks she needs/wants a rifle RIGHT NOW!!!
> I'll post a pic later after we get cleaned up. I had a lot of mud to drive the 4-wheeler thru and Allie thought that was the most fun she had in a while.


Congrats rh.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Blood on the ground, we have blood on the ground!
> At 558pm, a big doe and 3 yearlings came out. The new scope worked and i dropped the 130ish pound mama doe in her tracks with a 60 yard neck shot. I got one excited partner/spotter that now thinks she needs/wants a rifle RIGHT NOW!!!
> I'll post a pic later after we get cleaned up. I had a lot of mud to drive the 4-wheeler thru and Allie thought that was the most fun she had in a while.





Attaboy Pookie, glad Allie could share this memory with you, she'll never forget !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, Rider T! 
I only took a couple of pic's:


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice shot placement too.to,2


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2014)

Man, what a relief to finally have deer #4 at the processor! I think i'm done for the year. Allison wants me to take her to Chickasawhatchee saturday and let her shoot my rifle and the .22's.
I need to check them for squirrelfest 2014 anyway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, what a relief to finally have deer #4 at the processor! I think i'm done for the year. Allison wants me to take her to Chickasawhatchee saturday and let her shoot my rifle and the .22's.
> I need to check them for squirrelfest 2014 anyway.



What a great Dad. Love it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What a great Dad. Love it.


Thank ya, Mandy.
She grew up fast and it was nice spending an afternoon just talking in a deer stand.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 8, 2014)

Robert Congrats to you, and Allie!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2014)

Good job rh, great pics.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2014)

Howdy Mr Ruttn.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert Congrats to you, and Allie!!





KyDawg said:


> Good job rh, great pics.


Thanks, guys! I hate that she has to leave for Statesboro sunday.


----------



## kracker (Jan 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, what a relief to finally have deer #4 at the processor! I think i'm done for the year. Allison wants me to take her to Chickasawhatchee saturday and let her shoot my rifle and the .22's.
> I need to check them for squirrelfest 2014 anyway.


Congrats bama!! 

Better watch out with her shooting your guns, my oldest daughter is rapidly depleting my modest gun collection.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

grats bama maybe your bad juju is gone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

made the wife an account.. she can log in but cant post..... why dat?


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 8, 2014)

Cause wobert Rhbama is a meanie.....


----------



## kracker (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey Keebs, took a mini-vacation and just now getting back to posting!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2014)

KangKrackerbro !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2014)

Mornin Unk


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2014)

white screen gone and black coffee available finally.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 9, 2014)

Good Morning drivelers.  Sure glad that the temperature is a little higher this morning.  Gobblin, I can use a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning just to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Rider T!
> I only took a couple of pic's:



That is so Awesome!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2014)

Oops, good morning everyone!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Blood on the ground, we have blood on the ground!
> At 558pm, a big doe and 3 yearlings came out. The new scope worked and i dropped the 130ish pound mama doe in her tracks with a 60 yard neck shot. I got one excited partner/spotter that now thinks she needs/wants a rifle RIGHT NOW!!!
> I'll post a pic later after we get cleaned up. I had a lot of mud to drive the 4-wheeler thru and Allie thought that was the most fun she had in a while.


Looks like she brought the old man some good luck Congrats on y'alls hunt.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> made the wife an account.. she can log in but cant post..... why dat?






blood on the ground said:


> Oops, good morning everyone!


Good morning  Its Friday eve.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

morning folks.


Just checked on the boss ladies account.  Still cant post anything from it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks.
> 
> 
> Just checked on the boss ladies account.  Still cant post anything from it?



whats her user name and i'll check on it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Cause wobert Rhbama is a meanie.....



I knew he was a mean person this whole time!  Everyone else tried to say he was nice and such but I knew better.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> whats her user name and i'll check on it.



little miss sunshine.  Thanks bama, I take back my previous comment


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks.
> 
> 
> Just checked on the boss ladies account.  Still cant post anything from it?





Have her try to log in now.


Mornin` folks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> little miss sunshine.  Thanks bama, I take back my previous comment



okay, has she checked her e-mail and sent back the account verification?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks rh and Nic.  She isnt able to get on while at work so I checked on it for her.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Thanks rh and Nic.  She isnt able to get on while at work so I checked on it for her.



Her account may not have been approved yet by one of the "men in red". Once the account is approved, she should get an e-mail telling her to send back a verification. They sleep late sometimes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Ill make sure she changes her password so Im not tempted to log onto hers and cause trouble.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Thanks rh and Nic.  She isnt able to get on while at work so I checked on it for her.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill make sure she changes her password so Im not tempted to log onto hers and cause trouble.



I think her account just got approved.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks, Nic. 
Heading to work. see ya later!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 9, 2014)

Good morning.. This made me laugh!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 9, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

Mornin kids....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Blood on the ground, we have blood on the ground!
> At 558pm, a big doe and 3 yearlings came out. The new scope worked and i dropped the 130ish pound mama doe in her tracks with a 60 yard neck shot. I got one excited partner/spotter that now thinks she needs/wants a rifle RIGHT NOW!!!
> I'll post a pic later after we get cleaned up. I had a lot of mud to drive the 4-wheeler thru and Allie thought that was the most fun she had in a while.


WTG Wobert!!!!!!!!!! Great job, Allie!!!!!!


kracker said:


> Hey Keebs, took a mini-vacation and just now getting back to posting!


 good deal!


Nicodemus said:


>


 Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Thanks rh and Nic.  She isnt able to get on while at work so I checked on it for her.


Great idea, if you get banded you're already back as Sunshine



Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy






Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 Hey Mrs. Hawtnet..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> WTG Wobert!!!!!!!!!! Great job, Allie!!!!!!
> 
> good deal!
> 
> Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hey sista!


mudracing101 said:


> Great idea, if you get banded you're already back as Sunshine


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>


you weren't HERE yet!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Great idea, if you get banded you're already back as Sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Looks like she brought the old man some good luck Congrats on y'alls hunt.
> 
> 
> Good morning  Its Friday eve.





Keebs said:


> you weren't HERE yet!!!!



^^^^^         ^^^^^


----------



## Crickett (Jan 9, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

I cant be sunshine.. Im more like a rainy night...  sad but true


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I cant be sunshine.. Im more like a rainy night...  sad but true



what's that mean?.....you pee-pee in da bed?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ^^^^^         ^^^^^


tattle tail!


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


 Mornin!


hdm03 said:


> Hey


yeH!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I cant be sunshine.. Im more like a rainy night...  sad but true


No No: No Nega-Nelly's allowed..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> tattle tail!
> 
> Mornin!
> 
> ...



   Time to start straightenin y'all idjits out round here!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> what's that mean?.....you pee-pee in da bed?



  thanks durt, now everyone knows


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ^^^^^         ^^^^^


really  She thinks i fell off the turnip truck yesterday.



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!





rydert said:


> what's that mean?.....you pee-pee in da bed?


Boom boom go p p



Jeff C. said:


> Time to start straightenin y'all idjits out round here!!!


Yes sir Chief Sir.


I'm fixin to go sign my wife up for an account on here..Then my daughter, then my dog, i'll be unbannable, 
BWA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Might as well make an account for your tonka toy too.  You gotta be carefull Mud, shes out to get you young man


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Time to start straightenin y'all idjits out round here!!!



Good luck with that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Might as well make an account for your tonka toy too.  You gotta be carefull Mud, shes out to get you young man



Who, she???? Why somebody out to get me,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Who, she???? Why somebody out to get me,



She said you give poor advice


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Good luck with that.



Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She said you give poor advice



Oh, you talkin about Sunshine. I give great advice if youz a man. A manly man. She cant get on here during the day so i'm good. Plus once she gets to know me she'll love me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> really  She thinks i fell off the turnip truck yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Morning Strang


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh, you talkin about Sunshine. I give great advice if youz a man. A manly man. She cant get on here during the day so i'm good. Plus once she gets to know me she'll love me.



Yeah.. Ok (insert keebs video here)
prolly right dear


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

oooops.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> what's that mean?.....you pee-pee in da bed?


 Dat's funny


Nitram4891 said:


>


 dat's funny to,two,too,tu-tu,2


mudracing101 said:


> Morning Strang


Hey there lil fella


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Dat's funny
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> No it aint


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Wifey left work sick.  It isnt the flu or strep.  One tonsil is swole and alot of fluid in here ear...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

How many drivelers are plannin on making an appearance @ Chehaw this weekend?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

yes?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How many drivelers are plannin on making an appearance @ Chehaw this weekend?



I really hope to Jeff.  If we can find the time the bride and i will be there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wifey left work sick.  It isnt the flu or strep.  One tonsil is swole and alot of fluid in here ear...



Mine missed the the last 2 1/2 days and she never misses work. She's back now.....sinus infection. Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> yes?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

Get off of her acct, hfh!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Strang


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Get off of her acct, hfh!



She'll be banded before she ever get's to post!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Get off of her acct, hfh!



Isnt me, shes at home so she got on.  Mud betta watch out


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Get off of her acct, hfh!



If a husband or a wife gets banded?  Do they automatically band the other one two tu tew to II 2 too?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

martin/strang got a kool new avatar..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Isnt me, shes at home so she got on.  Mud betta watch out



I needs to put a + next to her name then


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I needs to put a + next to her name then



 Its gonna take her longer to figure out how to post than it took me to figure out how to multiquote.   Might wanna hold off on the +.  Youll really confuse her


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2014)

Nitram4891, havin_fun_huntin+, little miss sunshine

Why do I feel like the 3rd wheel...I'm outa here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its gonna take her long to figure out how to post than it took me to figure out how to multiquote.   Might wanna hold off on the +.  Youll really confuse her



Too late.....friendship requested.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nitram4891, havin_fun_huntin+, little miss sunshine
> 
> Why do I feel like the 3rd wheel...I'm outa here.



OH, Stop it....... lil strang!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

hdm03+


YES!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

little miss sunshine+


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

little miss sunshine  little miss sunshine is online now

Last Activity: Today 10:54 AM
Current Activity: Viewing Thread If Quack says a puppy can pull a freight train...Dribeler #102

About little miss sunshine
Total Posts
1


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hdm03+
> 
> 
> YES!



Congratulations.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> little miss sunshine+





X2........ little miss sunshine+


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Congratulations.



Thank You!


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't get it...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

Crickett+


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

Boom Boom. Whatchu gonna name dat goat


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> i don't get it...............




No!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

rhbama3 +


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> boom boom. Whatchu gonna name dat goat



bbq?


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boom Boom. Whatchu gonna name dat goat



Milk Dud...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

iffin we get a goat the BBqers here gonna have fun cookin it at Keebsmudfest


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Let me know how that works out for you.





Nitram4891 said:


> Hey Mud?


Cool Avatar!


Jeff C. said:


> oooops.





stringmusic said:


> Dat's funny
> 
> dat's funny to,two,too,tu-tu,2
> 
> Hey there lil fella


Morning Nitram.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wifey left work sick.  It isnt the flu or strep.  One tonsil is swole and alot of fluid in here ear...


Wait, she's home?? Quick hows my hair...



Jeff C. said:


> How many drivelers are plannin on making an appearance @ Chehaw this weekend?


Cant make it Jeff.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Isnt me, shes at home so she got on.  Mud betta watch out





havin_fun_huntin said:


> bbq?



Hello Mrs. Sunshine  How you doin..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> rhbama3 +



I gots to get me a + next to rhbama


----------



## Crickett (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wifey left work sick.  It isnt the flu or strep.  One tonsil is swole and alot of fluid in here ear...



 Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Cool Avatar!
> 
> 
> Morning Nitram.
> ...



Whachoo doin?  (nosey)


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

rydert+, havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+, rhbama3, Crickett


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> Milk Dud...............



That's it! 

Hey rydert+


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> rydert+, havin_fun_huntin+, jeff c.+, rhbama3, crickett



yes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Cool Avatar!
> 
> 
> Morning Nitram.
> ...
















Jeff C. said:


> I gots to get me a + next to rhbama



ME TOO,,TWO,TO,2.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

are you sure?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

I need mo friends


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

Jeff C. + O


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I need mo friends



me 2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ME TOO,,TWO,TO,2.



Hes worried bout his hair... He knows he has that salt life hat on... idjit


----------



## Crickett (Jan 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Crickett+


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ME TOO,,TWO,TO,2.



Specially since he's one of them modulators


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



sneeky Crickett..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Where keebalicous be hidin taday?   They are making her work to hard and I dont like it 1 bit


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

gettin' hungry


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

Queen Crickett......Mod gonna be mad


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> queen crickett......mod gonna be mad



Whooo?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes worried bout his hair... He knows he has that salt life hat on... idjit





Crickett said:


>









hdm03 said:


> Queen Crickett......Mod gonna be mad



I don't think the mod's care.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Whachoo doin?  (nosey)


Last weekend of deer, last day of dove season and by buddies bday, might have a boil



mrs. hornet22 said:


> ME TOO,,TWO,TO,2.






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes worried bout his hair... He knows he has that salt life hat on... idjit


You can remember stuff like that, wow, my memory sucks


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where keebalicous be hidin taday?   They are making her work to hard and I dont like it 1 bit


She better be out there washin the blood out the back of my truck.


hdm03 said:


> gettin' hungry



Me two.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Last weekend of deer, last day of dove season and by buddies bday, might have a boil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I 'member you having it on and I 'member Mrsh posting a pics of you and them.  You had on the same 1.  Nothing like finding a cap that fits just right.


Why they blood in the truck?  Yall be out shining dogs, I mean coyotes again?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


 Look at you!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where keebalicous be hidin taday?   They are making her work to hard and I dont like it 1 bit


yep, co-worker out sick too.......... I'm swamped & don't like it one bit!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't think the mod's care.



They don't but Mud does......he care a lot


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I 'member you having it on and I 'member Mrsh posting a pics of you and them.  You had on the same 1.  Nothing like finding a cap that fits just right.
> 
> 
> Why they blood in the truck?  Yall be out shining dogs, I mean coyotes again?



Shhhh, we keep the dog hunts on the down low.No No:

I been wearing a full hat and a boggin here lately as cold as it is. My  head gets cold.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> They don't but Mud does......he care a lot



I dont care, i share..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Shhhh, we keep the dog hunts on the down low.No No:
> 
> I been wearing a full hat and a boggin here lately as cold as it is. My  head gets cold.



your lucky, you still gots all your hair.  
Wish i coudl say that


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

my head gets cold 2, to, two, too, II; tu


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your lucky, you still gots all your hair.
> Wish i coudl say that



Its gettin thin


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

sharing is caring, Mud.......I like that


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Last weekend of deer, last day of dove season and by buddies bday, might have a boil



 



mudracing101 said:


> Shhhh, we keep the dog hunts on the down low.No No:
> 
> I been wearing a full hat and a boggin here lately as cold as it is. My  head gets cold.



Thought it was yo feet?



mudracing101 said:


> I dont care, i share..



Me two, I let Martin have 601.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

7 mo minutes


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

till what?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

HFH needs to change his name to havin_fun_goatin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thought it was yo feet?
> 
> 
> 
> Me two, I let Martin have 601.














Did not.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> 7 mo minutes



till.........................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> HFH needs to change his name to havin_fun_goatin



That just sounds nasty...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

I cant tell yall but the time is coming


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I cant tell yall but the time is coming



We really didn't care; we just trying to be nice to you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Woohoo.  Voting is over, the time has come and I aint gotta get no goat NEENER NEENER NEENER


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Woohoo.  Voting is over, the time has come and I aint gotta get no goat NEENER NEENER NEENER



what's that mean?........is that the sound a goat makes?......


speaking of goats....anybody seen KyDawg?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

Poor Milk Dud.


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor Milk Dud.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

KyDawg+ is milking his goats


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

KyDawg don't seem like the type to wear a do-rag..or is that hfh?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Woohoo.  Voting is over, the time has come and I aint gotta get no goat NEENER NEENER NEENER



We will see what lil miss sunshine has to say about that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> KyDawg don't seem like the type to wear a do-rag..or is that hfh?View attachment 769899



When i seen them horns i had to do a double take, i thought he was milking the wrong goat


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> We will see what lil miss sunshine has to say about that.



Thats right.


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> When i seen them horns i had to do a double take, i thought he was milking the wrong goat


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> When i seen them horns i had to do a double take, i thought he was milking the wrong goat



You owe me a screen cleanin bro


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor Milk Dud.



tb gonna come trim my wool making animal in the summer time.   They ride better than goats too


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> tb gonna come trim my wool making animal in the summer time.   They ride better than goats too



You reckon all that hair on your back will be grown back by the summer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> When i seen them horns i had to do a double take, i thought he was milking the wrong goat



Nope, made KyD delete that picture.  Hes tricky like that..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You reckon all that hair on your back will be grown back by the summer



If it is ill get her to sheer that too


----------



## Crickett (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> When i seen them horns i had to do a double take, i thought he was milking the wrong goat


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did not.
> 
> 
> till.........................



Did two! 



mudracing101 said:


> When i seen them horns i had to do a double take, i thought he was milking the wrong goat







Hornet22 said:


> You owe me a screen cleanin bro



X2.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 9, 2014)

Is pea soup made in the kitchen?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> sneeky Crickett..............





Jeff C. said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't think the mod's care.





Keebs said:


> Look at you!

















I didn't even notice! I did a drive by post!  Tryin to educate my youngins this mornin. I just realized there is only 4 mths of school left!  Gots so much to teach them!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Lunch , i'm out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



  thats it, im gonna be cryogenically frozen


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

bye mud


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

nope cant do it


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2014)

fried cheekun, mac & cheese (shells), creamed corn & greens.......... may I order a nap now, please?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Tuner salad and doritos


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

Fried egg and cheese sammiches on toast wiff glass of chocky milk.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2014)

Chicken, rice, peas, garlic cream sauce.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

everyone in here seems to eat better than me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> everyone in here seems to eat better than me



Tunar salad is good 2!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

country fried stick, squash, mac n cheese


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

sausage bisquit.............water


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> country fried stick, squash, mac n cheese



Does that grease make it taste better?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Taco bell


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Does that grease make it taste better?



Yes



mudracing101 said:


> Taco bell



What up stanky!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> What up stanky!



Shots fired.






















toot


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Taco bell



Cheesy gordita crunch or baja chalupa?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> country fried stick, squash, mac n cheese








chicken fried


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Man down!!! Man down!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Cheesy gordita crunch or baja chalupa?


Neither , hadnt tried them, they good?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> chicken fried



He didnt say anything bout chicken fried chickens


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> country fried stick, squash, mac n cheese



who?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man down!!! Man down!!!



Sorry , didnt know you was down wind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

Nitram4891+


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man down!!! Man down!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Sorry , didnt know you was down wind.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, Nitram4891


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Anyone get the tag # off that truck??


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

Nitram4891+


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow , just run myself out of my office for like 5 minutes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone get the tag # off that truck??



hash - tag


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

kracker+


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wow , just run myself out of my office for like 5 minutes.



da smell is probably still in the cushion


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Wander if Hfg gonna get a black goat, white or brown or spotted, his wife is gonna have so much fun pickin out goats.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> da smell is probably still in the cushion



Wait.....yep, dang it


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wow , just run myself out of my office for like 5 minutes.



Kang Stank


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm gettin all +'s.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait.....yep, dang it



You sniff..........I mean filterin yo cushion


----------



## jesnic (Jan 9, 2014)

Pizza and chicken wings for lunch. Who eats the chicken wing tips? What good are they?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

jesnic said:


> Pizza and chicken wings for lunch. Who eats the chicken wing tips? What good are they?



I try to.


----------



## jesnic (Jan 9, 2014)

God shoulda made the entire chicken wing edible. Too much trouble to eat around the ends


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You sniff..........I mean filterin yo cushion



You gonna blow us all up striking matchs and stuff


----------



## Crickett (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> everyone in here seems to eat better than me



I had Ramen noodles! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> chicken fried



I say country fried to, too, two, 2! 



jesnic said:


> Pizza and chicken wings for lunch. Who eats the chicken wing tips? What good are they?





jesnic said:


> God shoulda made the entire chicken wing edible. Too much trouble to eat around the ends



We are having chicken wangs fer dinner!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You gonna blow us all up striking matchs and stuff



Mud's the only one I'm worried about blowin up.


----------



## jesnic (Jan 9, 2014)

My dogs just engulfed the room with a hazardous substance. They about to run me outa here.


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You gonna blow us all up striking matchs and stuff




methane......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud's the only one I'm worried about blowin up.



 i only 2 blocks away from him.  The kill radius has to be atleast 1 mile


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

jesnic said:


> My dogs just engulfed the room with a hazardous substance. They about to run me outa here.



don't strike a match...........


----------



## jesnic (Jan 9, 2014)

Gotta leave the room to smoke, too dangerous


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

jesnic said:


> My dogs just engulfed the room with a hazardous substance. They about to run me outa here.





rydert said:


> methane......



It's everywhere.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's everywhere.


----------



## jesnic (Jan 9, 2014)

lock it down, before it becomes an epidemic


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Mud, Im saving your life and mine.  Here is a present for you.  PLEASE do not regift


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

jesnic said:


> lock it down, before it becomes an epidemic



jesnic, do you know Billy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry Martin! I tried.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey Charlie/KyD+/cowfarmer/ Billy/ chicken farmer/ etc.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, Im saving your life and mine.  Here is a present for you.  PLEASE do not regift
















It must be pretty bad. He been gone a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

Git any fresh eggs today from yo chickens?


----------



## jesnic (Jan 9, 2014)

Yep. He tried to get in my garden and steal my cantaloupes. Had to run him off. He ran so fast, he lost a shoe and kicked up corn kernels in the other.


Jeff C. said:


> jesnic, do you know Billy?


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



I posted that pic you sent me of you milkin that goat......hope you're not mad......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry Martin! I tried.



Today I will get 601, 701, and 801.  Yall can have the rest.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



AFT, Pops!


----------



## jesnic (Jan 9, 2014)

Kydawg, doing ok?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Jeff ffa faaa, you never did say if you was going to Chehaw or not this weekend


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2014)

I done told yall to just forget bout dem chickens and goats and such.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I done told yall to just forget bout dem chickens and goats and such.



Kydawg is a respectable cow farmer only!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I done told yall to just forget bout dem chickens and goats and such.



You never answer my Billy question yesterday.  im getting rather upset about it.  Without a proper reply that also would involve a bribe I will have to tell the Billy crowd who you are


----------



## jesnic (Jan 9, 2014)

That was mighty funny watching you tugging on the wrong denomination


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Kydawg is a respectable cow farmer only!



Or just a cow farmer


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

He is a closet chicken and goat farmer


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> He is a closet chicken and goat farmer



That be a stanky closet


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff ffa faaa, you never did say if you was going to Chehaw or not this weekend



Looks like I've got too much on my plate already 



KyDawg said:


> I done told yall to just forget bout dem chickens and goats and such.



I've just about got them whipped back into shape, Pops!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> He is a closet chicken and goat farmer



Only thing in my closet is some fine threads.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Only thing in my closet is some fine threads.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Only thing in my closet is some fine threads.



wool


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> wool



Goat.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Only thing in my closet is some fine threads.



Made from your goats?


----------



## jesnic (Jan 9, 2014)

Only the finest, Merino and cashmere goats


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Made from your goats?



RIP milk dud


----------



## jesnic (Jan 9, 2014)

BBL. Gotta go retrieve some nectar from the gods at the store.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

Poor Mud. Hope he's OK


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2014)

I got to go count my cows, have not been able to count them for a week, been to cold.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I got to go count my cows, have not been able to count them for a week, been to cold.



Good luck counting the "cows" Charlie.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

prayers for MudStanky


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor Mud. Hope he's OK


  
































I got it!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I got it!!!!!!




Missed a spot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

I like the Gov. for some reason now.

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/1545130_230958707076158_1757870958_n.jpg


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I like the Gov. for some reason now.
> 
> https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/1545130_230958707076158_1757870958_n.jpg



Da Beva fans ain't gona like that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Da Beva fans ain't gona like that.



The other 91,820 member will be happier than a frog with wings..


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

HFG is a hateful person.......I thought goat people were supposed to be jolly


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The other 91,820 member will be happier than a frog with wings..



hater...........


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Missed a spot












havin_fun_huntin said:


> I like the Gov. for some reason now.
> 
> https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/1545130_230958707076158_1757870958_n.jpg


  


Nitram4891 said:


> Da Beva fans ain't gona like that.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> prayers for MudStanky



What's wrong with mud?  He got da mudbutt?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

I hope poor martin/strang dont need counseling after that picture


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope poor martin/strang dont need counseling after that picture



I very much dislike da beava myself.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

MudStanky... HURRY UP!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

I would like to see Qauck's puppy pull a freight train


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

he'll be here soon


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

i think i smell him


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

nope; that's kydawg


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

ugh


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2014)

at your tactics hdm03....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm OK!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, rydert+, KyDawg+


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

what's 801?


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

happy birthday


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Y'all aint supposed to be trying, you supposed to be sharing , a good King shares.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

Not tryin' MudStank


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Y'all see how Nitram said he dont like the beaver so as to throw the mods off that he aint really Strang... he thinks he's smart.


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all aint supposed to be trying, you supposed to be sharing , a good King shares.



I wasn't trying......I was told that if I tried again I would get in trouble.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

If they let him slide with the slick name change Im sure multiple accounts isnt a problem either


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Im skeered to try.  Mad keebs gave me night terrors.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> I wasn't trying......I was told that if I tried again I would get in trouble.............



Me and youz the only one that listens


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Where is Keebs


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Me and youz the only one that listens


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Where is Mrs. Sunshine????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Where is Mrs. Sunshine????



Sick in the bed if i had to guess.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all see how Nitram said he dont like the beaver so as to throw the mods off that he aint really Strang... he thinks he's smart.



  Some of them fumes are getting to your head.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sick in the bed if i had to guess.



When you see her tell her Mud said he hope she gets to feeling better real soon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> When you see her tell her Mud said he hope she gets to feeling better real soon.



I just spoke to her.  Poor girl sounds terrible.  Hope she gets to feeling better too.  Shes gonna feel real bad if she dont have supper cooked when I get home..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just spoke to her.  Poor girl sounds terrible.  Hope she gets to feeling better too.  Shes gonna feel real bad if she dont have supper cooked when I get home..



  Nice knowing you H_F_G.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> I wasn't trying......I was told that if I tried again I would get in trouble.............





mudracing101 said:


> Me and youz the only one that listens



pffffttttttt


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jan 9, 2014)

I am alive thank you for asking and for the well wishes..... and dear I think you should cook me supper just simply because when I am not sick I still have to live with you


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just spoke to her.  Poor girl sounds terrible.  Hope she gets to feeling better too.  Shes gonna feel real bad if she dont have supper cooked when I get home..


Youre learning youn grass hopper.


Workin2Hunt said:


> pffffttttttt



 Not you too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nice knowing you H_F_G.



  and shes here!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I am alive thank you for asking and for the well wishes..... and dear I think you should cook me supper just simply because when I am not sick I still have to live with you



Sunshine in the house


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 9, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I am alive thank you for asking and for the well wishes..... and dear I think you should cook me supper just simply because when I am not sick I still have to live with you



He said he did all the cookin anyway.







mudracing101 said:


> Not you too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> He said he did all the cookin anyway.



  obviously you havent read my previous post.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> obviously you havent read my previous post.



Na too labor intensive to read back..


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> pffffttttttt


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm OK!!!


that's debateable........... 


mudracing101 said:


> Where is Keebs


I'm around..............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sick in the bed if i had to guess.


poor girl!


mudracing101 said:


> When you see her tell her Mud said he hope she gets to feeling better real soon.


 you could tell her on FB too...........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just spoke to her.  Poor girl sounds terrible.  Hope she gets to feeling better too.  Shes gonna feel real bad if she dont have supper cooked when I get home..


 she best not be up cooking!


Workin2Hunt said:


> pffffttttttt


 quit that!


little miss sunshine said:


> I am alive thank you for asking and for the well wishes..... and dear I think you should cook me supper just simply because when I am not sick I still have to live with you


 Hey girl!  Welcome to the Zoo Crew, hope you get well soon!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> quit that!



Or what...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

W2H done back talked Ma Hen.

 for a speedy recovery


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's debateable...........
> 
> I'm around..............
> 
> ...


Leroy said she cant cook, she burnt water.


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy said she cant cook, she burnt water.



have fun goatin +  did say that.......I saw it.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2014)

Hope you are feeling better Keebs.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy said she cant cook, she burnt water.





rydert said:


> have fun goatin +  did say that.......I saw it.....



I saw it to, 2, too, two, tu.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Or what...


 I'll think of something........... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> W2H done back talked Ma Hen.
> 
> for a speedy recovery


 he don't listen............. 


mudracing101 said:


> Leroy said she cant cook, she burnt water.


that's why I gave him my homemade chicken soup recipe, he's gonna go home & cook for her!


KyDawg said:


> Hope you are feeling better Keebs.


I ain't sick............ well, sick in da head, but ya'll all know that already.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy said she cant cook, she burnt water.


twice...


rydert said:


> have fun goatin +  did say that.......I saw it.....


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> :
> 
> that's why I gave him my homemade chicken soup recipe, he's gonna go home & cook for her!
> :



he not gonna cook KyDawgs racin chicken is he?....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'll think of something...........
> 
> he don't listen.............
> 
> ...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'll think of something...........










Bout time to go!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> he not gonna cook KyDawgs racin chicken is he?....


naawww, too tough!


havin_fun_huntin said:


>


 honesty is the best policy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> he not gonna cook KyDawgs racin chicken is he?....



best way to cook racin chickens is to toss them in water, toss in a piece of oak. boil for 8 hours.  strain water. Throw chicken in trash and eat the oak


----------



## Crickett (Jan 9, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I am alive thank you for asking and for the well wishes..... and dear I think you should cook me supper just simply because when I am not sick I still have to live with you





Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2014)

havin_fun-goatin'....... giggle


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2014)

MUDDDDDDD!!!!!!! I got the truck warmed up, you ready?????

Later Folks!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> MUDDDDDDD!!!!!!! I got the truck warmed up, you ready?????
> 
> Later Folks!



Bye Keebs!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

Bye Keebs, bye mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> MUDDDDDDD!!!!!!! I got the truck warmed up, you ready?????
> 
> Later Folks!


Lets go



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye Keebs, bye mud



See ya Hfg

Later y'all


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

bye


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2014)

dang......wasn't expecting that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> bye



Where you going scooter?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

Think I was LMS's 1st +


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2014)

fried deer cube steak, rice and geravy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> fried deer cube steak, rice and geravy!



Same here, sept mash taters. My FAV!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

Puhsketti.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2014)

Turkey, cheese, lettuce sammich and Cheetos.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2014)

Well......................Oh i gotta get a cute smiley thingy. Whateva
my home computer is weird.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 9, 2014)

Grilled chicken wangs & mac n cheese


----------



## kracker (Jan 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> fried deer cube steak, rice and geravy!


Fried deer cube steaks make the best gravy!


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, my big goober of a dog just discovered what happens when you try to lick peanut butter off of a mousetrap. I heard a pop, a yelp, and then a fat dog came flying by me headed to the closet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh, by the way: Quack knows how to kill a mouse. Peanut butter/cotton ball finally got the booger. Hope he was alone.


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2014)

Y'all folks say a little prayer for me.....if you da prayin type....


----------



## jesnic (Jan 9, 2014)

Prayer sent


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, by the way: Quack knows how to kill a mouse. Peanut butter/cotton ball finally got the booger. Hope he was alone.




That was somebody else ???





rydert said:


> Y'all folks say a little prayer for me.....if you da prayin type....





You got 'em Brian.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> Y'all folks say a little prayer for me.....if you da prayin type....


----------



## Crickett (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey Quack.......how's Miz Dawn?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> Y'all folks say a little prayer for me.....if you da prayin type....



You got'em, brother!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That was somebody else ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i thought it was you that told me to blend part of a cotton ball with peanut butter in the trap? Oh well, he ded either way.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> Y'all folks say a little prayer for me.....if you da prayin type....


u got em  


rhbama3 said:


> i thought it was you that told me to blend part of a cotton ball with peanut butter in the trap? Oh well, he ded either way.



its was keebs.  she is smart like that


----------



## kracker (Jan 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> Y'all folks say a little prayer for me.....if you da prayin type....


You got 'em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey Quack.......how's Miz Dawn?





She had a coupla bad days after the first chemo, but seems to be doing better now.  Thanks !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2014)

You know you got it rydert, hope everthing works out.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey Quack, hope things going better down that way for you and Miz Dawn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Quack, hope things going better down that way for you and Miz Dawn.





Thank you Charlie, we're doing okay !!


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> Y'all folks say a little prayer for me.....if you da prayin type....



You got it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2014)

Night youngins, wife said it was bedtime for Bozo. And I aint got no chickens and no goats and that is the last I want to hear bout Dem.


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She had a coupla bad days after the first chemo, but seems to be doing better now.  Thanks !!



 for y'all too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Night youngins, wife said it was bedtime for Bozo. And I aint got no chickens and no goats and that is the last I want to hear bout Dem.




Good night to ya'll Charlie . . .





and the cows, cheekuns and goats . . 






mattech said:


> for y'all too.





Greatly appreciated Matt !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2014)

raining . . 1 mo hour to go !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2014)

You can do it Quack!!!!

Well hopefully no one expired from lack of fluids while waiting on the white screen to go away but here is hydration solution


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll take a double, hold the coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2014)

Howdy folks  ..... Fresh eggs, green onions, mushrooms and jalapenos!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 10, 2014)

No chorizo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Mornin kids.......


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 10, 2014)

TGIF TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS !!!

I overslept this morning and apparently got two extra hours of beauty sleep that I obviously needed.  

Now if any of you happen to be a magician, please do your best to make "any" rain disappear throughout this weekend because I've got lots of things to do and I can't do them in the rain.  

Gobblin, if you have any coffee left this morning, I would appreciate a couple of cups over my way for sure.

Hope all of you have a great weekend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdy folks  ..... Fresh eggs, green onions, mushrooms and jalapenos!



Man you sure do know how to talk my language
Good morning to everyone. Its Friday Been raining since last night right after dark We been getting rain every couple days, nothing has had time to dry out and they talking 100% chance tomorrow. Its my wifes fault , it rains every time she's off for the weekend  Gonna make her start workin more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> raining . . 1 mo hour to go !!!



Sleep well and hope Miz Dawn is feelin better!



gobbleinwoods said:


> You can do it Quack!!!!
> 
> Well hopefully no one expired from lack of fluids while waiting on the white screen to go away but here is hydration solution



Thanks gobble, 1st cup hit the spot.



Hankus said:


> I'll take a double, hold the coffee



You cain't drink all day.....well, you know! 



blood on the ground said:


> Howdy folks  ..... Fresh eggs, green onions, mushrooms and jalapenos!



Maaaaannn! 



Bitteroot said:


> No chorizo?



Oh yeah!



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.......



Mornin Jeff C.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> TGIF TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS !!!
> 
> I overslept this morning and apparently got two extra hours of beauty sleep that I obviously needed.
> 
> ...



Have a good'un, Mike!



mudracing101 said:


> Man you sure do know how to talk my language
> Good morning to everyone. Its Friday Been raining since last night right after dark We been getting rain every couple days, nothing has had time to dry out and they talking 100% chance tomorrow. Its my wifes fault , it rains every time she's off for the weekend  Gonna make her start workin more.



Mornin Mudro. I believe there's a bunch comin  Oh well.

That's my MQ for the day!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> No chorizo?


Didn't have any but that does sound good. Pm on its way for you brother!


mudracing101 said:


> Man you sure do know how to talk my language
> Good morning to everyone. Its Friday Been raining since last night right after dark We been getting rain every couple days, nothing has had time to dry out and they talking 100% chance tomorrow. Its my wifes fault , it rains every time she's off for the weekend  Gonna make her start workin more.



One of these years we need to hook up and have us a good chin greasin Mud!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

morning folks.
Mud, I cant speak for you but im glad to see rain.  Alot better than living in a powder keg..


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm not even sure that that means


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Didn't have any but that does sound good. Pm on its way for you brother!
> 
> 
> One of these years we need to hook up and have us a good chin greasin Mud!



Keebsmudfest, i'll have a cooler of oysters, and they'll be plenty of food.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks.
> Mud, I cant speak for you but im glad to see rain.  Alot better than living in a powder keg..



Its too wet, but i'm just fussin like if it was too dry.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Found a left over taco in the fridge


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm not even sure that that means


I don either.


mudracing101 said:


> Found a left over taco in the fridge



You ate taco bell yesterday and went MIA for 3 hours..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, by the way: Quack knows how to kill a mouse. Peanut butter/cotton ball finally got the booger. Hope he was alone.


AH-HEM!!!!!! That was me, tyvm!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> u got em
> 
> 
> its was keebs.  she is smart like that





rydert said:


> Y'all folks say a little prayer for me.....if you da prayin type....


 


Bitteroot said:


> No chorizo?


Bitter!!!! That chorizo is da bomb!!
Howdy Folks!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


ninroM!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks.
> Mud, I cant speak for you but im glad to see rain.  Alot better than living in a powder keg..



Sup h_f_g.....how's LMS? 



hdm03 said:


> I'm not even sure that that means



I am!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Bamm!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

is it 530 yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Morning Mrs. Hawtnet..


Keebs said:


> AH-HEM!!!!!! That was me, tyvm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup h_f_g.....how's LMS?
> 
> 
> 
> I am!



She sounds better but could tell she still feels bad.  Shes a trooper tho.  She went to work this morning.  Cant say if they will let her stay or not.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup h_f_g.....how's LMS?
> I am!


Look at you...........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> is it 530 yet?


almost............... 


mudracing101 said:


> Morning Mrs. Hawtnet..
> 
> 
> Really


 whaaaa?????????


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She sounds better but could tell she still feels bad.  Shes a trooper tho.  She went to work this morning.  Cant say if they will let her stay or not.


My co-worker came in too, but I think I'm fixing to talk her into going home, she is miserable!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Just wanted yall to know.  She said yall made her feel welcomed here.  That + request made her day.  Pretty sure it was the highlight of a crummy day for her.   thanks yall


Yeah keebs, we cant have her getting you sick


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 Sorry galfriend, meant to include you on other post, my bad! 

Mronin sweety! 



Keebs said:


> Look at you...........
> 
> almost...............
> 
> whaaaa?????????



 Look at YOU!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just wanted yall to know.  She said yall made her feel welcomed here.  That + request made her day.  Pretty sure it was the highlight of a crummy day for her.   thanks yall
> 
> 
> Yeah keebs, we cant have her getting you sick



I was her 1st


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just wanted yall to know.  She said yall made her feel welcomed here.  That + request made her day.  Pretty sure it was the highlight of a crummy day for her.   thanks yall
> 
> 
> Yeah keebs, we cant have her getting you sick





Will send her a + this evening . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 10, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was her 1st



Shes always liked older men.    Do I need to put you on my watch list with Mud and hdm?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will send her a + this evening . .



I'm gonna send her another one. 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy.



What it is, W2H?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Look at you...........
> 
> almost...............
> 
> whaaaa?????????


Nuthin, don't worry bout it.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just wanted yall to know.  She said yall made her feel welcomed here.  That + request made her day.  Pretty sure it was the highlight of a crummy day for her.   thanks yall
> 
> 
> Yeah keebs, we cant have her getting you sick


Welcomed, she didnt say nothing all day, was like she wasnt here, not like you, talk..talk.talk



Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy.



You need to put that fish in the water for a lil while , he startin to dry out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shes always liked older men.    Do I need to put you on my watch list with Mud and hdm?






Now you do!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was her 1st



Oh yeah, well , me and her been face book friends like 4-eva


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

I needs to go make me a new +..........just hope she doesn't axe for child support again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nuthin, don't worry bout it.
> 
> Welcomed, she didnt say nothing all day, was like she wasnt here, not like you, talk..talk.talk
> 
> ...




Her phone kept crashing.  She tried to type several times and it would shut down b4 she could reply.  Prolly a good thing for me...   Mud, I told her when we first me "you dont talk enough"  WORSE MISTAKE EVA!!! She aint stopped talking since.  even talks in here sleep


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Now you do!



 shes only 26.  To her Im an older man


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just wanted yall to know.  She said yall made her feel welcomed here.  That + request made her day.  Pretty sure it was the highlight of a crummy day for her.   thanks yall
> Yeah keebs, we cant have her getting you sick


no worries, it's sinus issues, I hope......... 


Jeff C. said:


> Sorry galfriend, meant to include you on other post, my bad!
> 
> Mronin sweety!
> 
> ...









Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy.


Hiya Bobbyyy!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shes always liked older men.    Do I need to put you on my watch list with Mud and hdm?


yes and if they ever get to talk on the phone, you've lost her! 


mudracing101 said:


> Nuthin, don't worry bout it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyone heard from Nic?  Hope he hasnt floated away over there at chehaw


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

BLOOD!





You comin to KeebsMudFest


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> no worries, it's sinus issues, I hope.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True dat!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone heard from Nic?  Hope he hasnt floated away over there at chehaw


gimme a minute, he just texted me a pic!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> BLOOD!
> 
> 
> You comin to KeebsMudFest


   


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Try dat!


youknowwhatI'mtalkin'bout!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 10, 2014)

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh yeah, well , me and her been face book friends like 4-eva



  



hdm03 said:


> I needs to go make me a new +..........just hope she doesn't axe for child support again



No No: Be responsible Dude! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> shes only 26.  To her Im an older man



26?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> gimme a minute, he just texted me a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> youknowwhatI'mtalkin'bout!



AND youknowwhatI'ztryintosay.
True Dat.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> BLOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't invited!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No No: Be responsible Dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 26?



No No:  dont get no idears Ricko Suave.  Shes mean as all get out, cant cook, dont clean, and greedy.  Come to think of it... You wanna buy her?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> True dat!





Keebs said:


> gimme a minute, he just texted me a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> youknowwhatI'mtalkin'bout!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AND youknowwhatI'ztryintosay.
> True Dat.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AND youknowwhatI'ztryintosay.
> True Dat.





blood on the ground said:


> I wasn't invited!


Yes you have!!!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:  dont get no idears Ricko Suave.  Shes mean as all get out, cant cook, dont clean, and greedy.  Come to think of it... You wanna buy her?


Dude, you are soooooo....................... nevermind...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>


you know I've always said what a sexy phone voice you have!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:  dont get no idears Ricko Suave.  Shes mean as all get out, cant cook, dont clean, and greedy.  Come to think of it... You wanna buy her?



 I got one just the opposite, and very well trained......we could work out a trade, but it's gonna cost YOU!

BIG $$$$$$$$.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I got one just the opposite, and very well trained......we could work out a trade, but it's gonna cost YOU!
> 
> BIG $$$$$$$$.



 owner Financing?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I wasn't invited!



PM sent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you know I've always said what a sexy phone voice you have!




1-900-499-pmin.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

If ya get a chance, stop by to warm up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



Ain't she cute!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 1-900-499-pmin.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't she cute!


yeah she is!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> If ya get a chance, stop by to warm up!



Awesome pic!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> If ya get a chance, stop by to warm up!



that dont look like a tea.. teee..  oldschool tent to me


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Her phone kept crashing.  She tried to type several times and it would shut down b4 she could reply.  Prolly a good thing for me...   Mud, I told her when we first me "you dont talk enough"  WORSE MISTAKE EVA!!! She aint stopped talking since.  even talks in here sleep





blood on the ground said:


> I wasn't invited!


 Try a better excuse.



mrs. hornet22 said:


>



 how you do that???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Morning Crickett+ 



I just realized I didnt say hey to Mrs Hawtness..  Hey Mrs H


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> If ya get a chance, stop by to warm up!


Cool pic


Jeff C. said:


> I got one just the opposite, and very well trained......we could work out a trade, but it's gonna cost YOU!
> 
> BIG $$$$$$$$.



 He aint learned how to train like we have, we could just take her for a month, and send her back, he'd owe us big.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that dont look like a tea.. teee..  oldschool tent to me



 You didn know Nic is an Interior Decorator now that he is retired?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeffro!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!



Nashural!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Cool pic
> 
> 
> He aint learned how to train like we have, we could just take her for a month, and send her back, he'd owe us big.



  Go look on here FB page.  When we got married I had a full head of hair.  Look at me now.  5 years and millions of hair follicles later Iv concluded shes untrainable.


I love my ol' ball and chain tho


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Facepalm: Try a better excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> How you do that???



magic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> BLOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> gimme a minute, he just texted me a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> youknowwhatI'mtalkin'bout!





blood on the ground said:


> I wasn't invited!





Keebs said:


> Yes you have!!!!!!!
> 
> Dude, you are soooooo....................... nevermind...........





mrs. hornet22 said:


> PM sent.





mudracing101 said:


> Try a better excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> how you do that???



Blood better be plannin!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

go ahead and lock er down.......last post


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> go ahead and lock er down.......last post



She's done......flip'R.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



  Thats not nice...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats not nice...



I just say, OK!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that dont look like a tea.. teee..  oldschool tent to me


 it is!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Gotta go run errands , ya'll knock this one out and i'll catch ya in the new one. Later.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Why come you give us the fanger


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> gotta go run errands , ya'll knock this one out and i'll catch ya in the new one. Later.



10-4.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Why come you give us the fanger



Thats a kalifornia Howdy.  Errbody knows that, scooter


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Why come you give us the fanger



Aint no fanger silly. One of dem thangs is called a thumb.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go run errands , ya'll knock this one out and i'll catch ya in the new one. Later.



signal 5


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm all alone in here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm going to da cafe


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

That harder i study that the more I think mrs.h is throwing up gang signs.. WEST SIDE!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm going to da cafe



Brang me sumpin when you come back, purty please?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats not nice...


it ain't "that" fanger!


hdm03 said:


> Why come you give us the fanger


quit it!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint no fanger silly. One of dem thangs is called a thumb.


 I thought it was the pointin fanger............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm all alone in here.


 no you're not, silly!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> That harder i study that the more I think mrs.h is throwing up gang signs.. WEST SIDE!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm all alone in here.



 iv been in here the whole time. I invisible?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> it ain't "that" fanger!
> 
> quit it!
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Brang me sumpin when you come back, purty please?



Grab sumpin for Keebsy 2, two, too, to.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> iv been in here the whole time. I invisible?



It aint nice to tell stories. I scrolled all da way down and all I saw was mrs. hornet22. No + no nothin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint nice to tell stories. I scrolled all da way down and all I saw was mrs. hornet22. No + no nothin.



I was in ninji mode


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Brang me sumpin when you come back, purty please?









Jeff C. said:


> Grab sumpin for Keebsy 2, two, too, to.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C.+, mattech, stringmusic+


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

I like to....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Now it's mattech, Jeff C.+, havin_fun_huntin+, mrs. hornet22+, stringmusic+


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Strang no speak to us


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03+ be stawkin errbody


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Yummmmmmmmm!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

WAIT A MINUTE!! i just seen mattech, not mattech+  I gotta pix that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Pattywack is here 2!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Pattywack?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

mattech+  YEAH BUDDY!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WAIT A MINUTE!! i just seen mattech, not mattech+  I gotta pix that!



I see that 2, to, two, too, II, tu-tu


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Strang+ is just staring at us


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

it's a little awkward


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

creep; but in a good way........sorta


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Pattywack?



Migmack-pattywack, give a dog a bone!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> it's a little awkward



Its like using a public bathroom...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey C4FORE


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2014)

erybody gots a + but mattech. What's up wiff dat


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

KyDawg must me milking his chickens


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> erybody gots a + but mattech. What's up wiff dat



mattech+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> erybody gots a + but mattech. What's up wiff dat



He aint very friendly?  












And he got soft hands


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

mattech+


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Grab sumpin for Keebsy 2, two, too, to.





mrs. hornet22 said:


>












Jeff C. said:


> Pattywack is here 2!


 I ain't seen Wycliff lurking lately............ hhhhmmmm.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Strang+ must of got spooked


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Next


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

I gotz the next one, OK?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

shut er down.....nothing to see here


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

bye


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotz the next one, OK?



ok Jeff C+


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

Anybody wanna be my fwiend?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> Anybody wanna be my fwiend?




++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> bye



later


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

Top of the morning driblers.


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

Last?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2014)

There is all kinds of driblers going, I don't know what to do.


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Nope.


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Lock-R-Down!


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> There is all kinds of driblers going, I don't know what to do.



When in doubt just start to dance.


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lock-R-Down!



Yup, time for da lock.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

Lock it up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Y'all GIT!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 10, 2014)

Last Post


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Last Post



Nah jack.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nah jack.



Oh yea?

Last post


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

Lock her down!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 10, 2014)

Lock'er down... Last post.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

Where da moderation today?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 10, 2014)

In the blue rooms.. Last post.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Thread has been locked, yall idjits go to the other one!



Yes sir!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yes sir!!



Idjit...


----------

